# @alle, die auf 09:00 warten



## H3RKI (15. September 2008)

quakenet.org 
#waor.de

joinen im IRC!



mfg


----------



## Lucinia (15. September 2008)

was ist um neun?


frühstück...=)


----------



## mejestran (15. September 2008)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## ImoenViA (15. September 2008)

hab schon überlegt auf meinem Root Server nen TeamSpeak für alle
wartenen Spieler einzurichten, aber glaub das würd mein Root sprengen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (15. September 2008)

Nett, eine Zentrale Stelle für Suchtberatung.
Wie praktisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich schaffs vielleicht grade den key einzugeben und den patcher zu starten, mit Glück...dann gibts erstmal lange Behördengänge. Herrlich.


----------



## ImoenViA (15. September 2008)

Behörden? Hmm geh einfach hin und beim Empfang schrei Laut: WAAAAR is Coming... Danach hast sicher genug Zeit für Warhammer *grins*


----------



## Luu1 (15. September 2008)

ImoenViA schrieb:


> Behörden? Hmm geh einfach hin und beim Empfang schrei Laut: WAAAAR is Coming... Danach hast sicher genug Zeit für Warhammer *grins*



und ich muss zur Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leistungskurs Mathe ruft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich werds auch mal kurz versuchen...


----------



## Fior Doomhammer (15. September 2008)

Hoffe die bekommen das um 9 Uhr zum laufen und nicht das es so endet wie mit der Beta xD

414 is Coming!!!!


----------



## Korobal (15. September 2008)

ich denke mal das wird wie bei jedem start eines neuen mmorpg`s laufen die ersten 100 haben glück der rest kann seinen acc nicht aktivieren da die server überlastet sind bis zum nachmittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qwalle (15. September 2008)

ich hüpf jetzt zum arzt - gutes timing mit der krankheit sag ich mal ^^


----------



## H3RKI (15. September 2008)

LOS, ALLE IN DIE SCHULE/ARBEIT!


der rest-> IRC! xD


mfg


----------



## Chillmon (15. September 2008)

Meint ihr man könnte eine Head start version des spiels noch bei gamestop ergattern?


----------



## Corina (15. September 2008)

Korobal schrieb:


> ich denke mal das wird wie bei jedem start eines neuen mmorpg`s laufen die ersten 100 haben glück der rest kann seinen acc nicht aktivieren da die server überlastet sind bis zum nachmittag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das hoff ich ja doch nicht. ich mein es is 9:00 in da früh am montag. Muss den niemand arbeiten oder in die schule gehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich für meinen Teil hab Nachmittagsschicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (15. September 2008)

...


----------



## Luu1 (15. September 2008)

Wann macht Saturn oder MediaMarkt auf? Renn hin, schnapp dir eine, und komm wieder!
Glaub mir, die haben bestimmt noch viele...


----------



## Luu1 (15. September 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Alle die auf 9 uhr warten kapieren nicht, dass es 9 uhr CET ist...



Laber nicht!

"Besitzer der Pre-Order Standardedition können ihren Head Start Code, sowie Codes für Bonusgegenstände am Montag um 9:00 Uhr morgens (MEZ) eingeben und direkt nach der Bestätigung losleg"

EDIT: Lol haste selber gemerkt dass du Scheisse laberst oder?


----------



## Korobal (15. September 2008)

verkaufen tut die aber noch keiner weil sie das offiziell ja erst ab dem 17. in den regalen stehen haben dürfenoder hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## Timmäh (15. September 2008)

H3RKI schrieb:


> LOS, ALLE IN DIE SCHULE/ARBEIT!
> 
> 
> der rest-> IRC! xD
> ...



Hmm bin doch im Unterricht...Klausurvorbereitung...ich werd mal meinen Doc fragen ob ich WAR zocken kann hmmm xD


----------



## Luu1 (15. September 2008)

Korobal schrieb:


> verkaufen tut die aber noch keiner weil sie das offiziell ja erst ab dem 17. in den regalen stehen haben dürfenoder hab ich da was verpasst?



Die Headstart? doch die verkaufen die dort... 
sonst hätt ich ja keine!


----------



## mastrum (15. September 2008)

ich muss den blöden beta client noch runterladen,der läuft schon seit gestern nachmittag und ist gerade erst bei 42%.
wie lang hat des runterladen + hochpatchen gedauert?


----------



## shady71 (15. September 2008)

hoffe dann bricht bei denen nicht wieder chaos aus ... und nix klappt^^ ... oder man wartet 30 stunden auf die mail....grrrrrr ... das wärs noch

greetz@ all

c u in battle


----------



## Risky (15. September 2008)

kann man denn wirklich seinen Code erst ab 9 Uhr eingeben ( denn z.Z. steht immer eingegebener Code ist ungültig ) oder konnte man seinen Code schon vorher aktivieren und kann dann erst heute ab 9 Uhr zocken ?


----------



## Luu1 (15. September 2008)

mastrum schrieb:


> ich muss den blöden beta client noch runterladen,der läuft schon seit gestern nachmittag und ist gerade erst bei 42%.
> wie lang hat des runterladen + hochpatchen gedauert?



Ich habs verteilt auf 3 Tage gedownloadet, das Patchen ging aber echt schnell!
Sind bei dir wohl um die 400-500 MB, aber bis jetzt waren die Server immer sehr schnell!


----------



## H3RKI (15. September 2008)

ab 09:00 sollte es gehen.

41min!


----------



## Dadeldi (15. September 2008)

WAAAAAAAAGH
Ich hab mir freigenommen heute....wennn das mal nicht krankhaft ist :-) Aber ich dachte mir Montagmorgen hats nicht so viele Leute und da Headstart gestern schon geklappt hat sollte es für uns ja auch reichen.
Und Ihr werdet es mir nicht glauben, aber ich hab die ganze Nacht scheisse geschlafen mich immer wieder gedreht und von dieser beschi..... Codeeingabe und dem Headstart geträumt! Konnte meinen Kopf einfach nicht leerkriegen, so etwas hatte ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr . Naja bald ist es ja so weit dann sollte es besser werden :-)


----------



## H3RKI (15. September 2008)

hab auch eher schlecht geschlafen xD  u.a. wegen WAR^^

mfg


----------



## todesstern (15. September 2008)

*wartend kaffe trink und eine rauch* bibber*


----------



## Rummskull (15. September 2008)

shady71 schrieb:


> hoffe dann bricht bei denen nicht wieder chaos aus ... und nix klappt^^ ... oder man wartet 30 stunden auf die mail....grrrrrr ... das wärs noch
> 
> greetz@ all
> 
> c u in battle




Das einzige was höchsten ned klappen kann ist die Keyregistrierung.

Desweiteren sind meiner meinung nach viel zu wenig Open-RvR Realms (2) offen, die gestern schon brechend voll waren . . . bei Averland ==> 150. Platz in Warteschlange.

Und viel spaß beim questen, das is der horror, wenn am anfang so viele leute rum rennen ^^ publicquest sind die mobs instant down + boss ^^.


----------



## Grogowar (15. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   I Love My Homeoffice 

Noch jemand, der RVR-RP machen wird? 

So langsam brennts unter den Fingernägeln....

viele Grüße
Grogo


----------



## Kikolool (15. September 2008)

pew halbe Stunde noch *wart*


----------



## Dadeldi (15. September 2008)

Mich zieht es auf einen Rollenspielserver. Der Vorteil dort ist nebst dem Rollenspiel auch das die community vielmals erwachsener ist (oder zumindest erwachsener wirkt) als auf den normalen Servern. Für was für einen Server habt Ihr Euch entschieden ?


----------



## Timmäh (15. September 2008)

Um 9 Uhr werd ich erstmal fein frühstücken gehen und den ersten Ansturm abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal sehen wie lange der anhalten wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (15. September 2008)

Dadeldi schrieb:


> Mich zieht es auf einen Rollenspielserver. Der Vorteil dort ist nebst dem Rollenspiel auch das die community vielmals erwachsener ist (oder zumindest erwachsener wirkt) als auf den normalen Servern. Für was für einen Server habt Ihr Euch entschieden ?



Ich muss dich in der Hinsicht enttäuschen... schonmal auf nem WoW-RP-Server gewesen?

Viele Kids sehen RP-Server aus schiefer Logik einfach als "einfachere Spielwiese" für PvP an, weil da die Leute "so lustig reden".

Also der Umgangston unterscheidet sich leider zum Großteil nicht von dem "normaler" Server.


----------



## Elonor (15. September 2008)

hab mir grad den Beta Client runtergeladen... aber hab da nur Bin- Dateien im Ordner, könnte mir bitte jemand sagen, wie ich den client starte?


----------



## Grogowar (15. September 2008)

Dadeldi schrieb:


> Mich zieht es auf einen Rollenspielserver. Der Vorteil dort ist nebst dem Rollenspiel auch das die community vielmals erwachsener ist (oder zumindest erwachsener wirkt) als auf den normalen Servern. Für was für einen Server habt Ihr Euch entschieden ?




...also auf jeden Fall auch RVR-RP ... mit 39 Jahren hab ich keine Lust auf den bekannten "Brachland-Chat" ;-) aus WOW ...


----------



## Alasken (15. September 2008)

kommt jungs wir testen mal was meine i net connection aushält xD

teamspeak ip: 88.68.221.149




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kikolool (15. September 2008)

exe ausführen und installieren vllt?


----------



## Ratzfatz (15. September 2008)

noch 27 Min....erstmal schnell kaffee kochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nss (15. September 2008)

hey...

normal müsste da ne setup exe mit drinn sein...


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (15. September 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen... Wie letzten Sonntag, so verteile ich auch an diesem Montag ein Paar Brötchen und Kaffee ... Kind ist im Kindergarten, Frau Schläft noch (Hä? Wie? DU willst das Kind in die Kita Bringen ??) 

Und bei Mir duftet es nach Frischem Kaffee und Brötchen...

Mein PC ist fit, ich bin Fit... es kann losgehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alasken (15. September 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen... Wie letzten Sonntag, so verteile ich auch an diesem Montag ein Paar Brötchen und Kaffee ... Kind ist im Kindergarten, Frau Schläft noch (Hä? Wie? DU willst das Kind in die Kita Bringen ??)
> 
> Und bei Mir duftet es nach Frischem Kaffee und Brötchen...
> 
> ...



3 brötchen nehm käse und schinken druffpack und glücklich is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H3RKI (15. September 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen... Wie letzten Sonntag, so verteile ich auch an diesem Montag ein Paar Brötchen und Kaffee ... Kind ist im Kindergarten, Frau Schläft noch (Hä? Wie? DU willst das Kind in die Kita Bringen ??)
> 
> Und bei Mir duftet es nach Frischem Kaffee und Brötchen...
> 
> ...


und gleich kommt frau und sagt: ausserdem musst du noch dieses machen, und jenes, und wäsche und abwasch usw.


xD


----------



## Alyah (15. September 2008)

morgen!! so erstmal frühstücken gehn. und ich hab noch ne ganze woche urlaub !! ÄTTSCH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarr (15. September 2008)

haha Dark wie geil, frau schlafen lassen kind weggebracht und brötchen geholt, also Frau besänftigt wenn sie wach wird und er am pc WAR junkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neal (15. September 2008)

Werde auch auf Egrimm RP-OpenPVP(heisst des so?)anfangen.
Weiss leider nur nicht auf welcher seiteund auch net welche klasse*grummel*

See ya


----------



## Kikolool (15. September 2008)

Toll meine Freundin is arbeiten wenn die wüsste, dass ich sofort nachdem sie weg is aufgestanden bin (halb 8) würde die mich umbringen.!!!!


----------



## nss (15. September 2008)

hmmm iwie macht mich das nachdenklich

weil gestern gab es mehrere news auf war-europe.com wann denn endlich die pforten geöffnet werden und heude steht da noch garnix....


----------



## Chargarth (15. September 2008)

Ich mach mir gleich ein Spiegelei xD werde dann hoffentlich gegen 9 loslegen können und muss um 14 Uhr bei der Arbeit sein -.- ^^


----------



## endervoid (15. September 2008)

Ahm, der Begin ist um 9 Uhr *MEZ*, wir haben im Moment aber Sommerzeit (MESZ), also MEZ+1. D.h. Begin dürfte offiziell erst um 10 Uhr sein.


----------



## Evíga (15. September 2008)

endervoid schrieb:


> Ahm, der Begin ist um 9 Uhr *MEZ*, wir haben im Moment aber Sommerzeit (MESZ), also MEZ+1. D.h. Begin dürfte offiziell erst um 10 Uhr sein.



Nein.


----------



## Tagel (15. September 2008)

nur noch 1h und 15 min
passt doch da kann ich mir auch noch was zu essen kaufen gehn


----------



## Toroxx (15. September 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen... Wie letzten Sonntag, so verteile ich auch an diesem Montag ein Paar Brötchen und Kaffee ... Kind ist im Kindergarten, Frau Schläft noch (Hä? Wie? DU willst das Kind in die Kita Bringen ??)
> 
> Und bei Mir duftet es nach Frischem Kaffee und Brötchen...
> 
> ...



Klingt schwer nach "Ich schau das alles daheim perfekt is heute - Ruhe und Frieden um zu zocken, das muss bewahrt werden!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (15. September 2008)

Grogowar schrieb:


> ...also auf jeden Fall auch RVR-RP ... mit 39 Jahren hab ich keine Lust auf den bekannten "Brachland-Chat" ;-) aus WOW ...



Wenn es nur ansatzweise so still zugeht wie in der Beta brauchste Dir darüber keine Gedanken machen. Während der Open-Beta war der Chat mehr als tot. Dabei ist die Handhabung fast eins zu eins wie in WoW, und das dürften viele kennen. Wenn der "Ich-schreib-nix"-Trend anhält muss man sich nur noch mit solch einfallslosen Gurken wie "Zaubermausi" oder "Plasmasupermage" rumärgern. Ich werde erstmal auf einen Core-Server gehen und sollte es dort zu viel werden mit den Einfallslosen geht es gleich ab auf einen RP-Server. Und da hagelt es Tickets für jeden der aus der Reihe tanzt. Eine Entwicklung wie in WoW muss man ja nicht haben, nech?

Haltet Warhammer sauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qwalle (15. September 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> ...



gut, dass deine signatur länger ist, als dein beitrag ^^



Luu schrieb:


> Laber nicht!
> 
> "Besitzer der Pre-Order Standardedition können ihren Head Start Code, sowie Codes für Bonusgegenstände am Montag um 9:00 Uhr morgens (MEZ) eingeben und direkt nach der Bestätigung losleg"
> 
> EDIT: Lol haste selber gemerkt dass du Scheisse laberst oder?



gut, dass CET und MEZ das selbe sind ^^



Luu schrieb:


> Wann macht Saturn oder MediaMarkt auf? Renn hin, schnapp dir eine, und komm wieder!
> Glaub mir, die haben bestimmt noch viele...


 
gut, dass bei uns im MM noch 2 riesige Stapel waren ^^


----------



## Neal (15. September 2008)

endervoid schrieb:


> Ahm, der Begin ist um 9 Uhr *MEZ*, wir haben im Moment aber Sommerzeit (MESZ), also MEZ+1. D.h. Begin dürfte offiziell erst um 10 Uhr sein.




Hmmm.....
Könnte was wahres drann sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (15. September 2008)

endervoid schrieb:


> Ahm, der Begin ist um 9 Uhr *MEZ*, wir haben im Moment aber Sommerzeit (MESZ), also MEZ+1. D.h. Begin dürfte offiziell erst um 10 Uhr sein.




Die nutzen aber diesmal keine Sommerzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

Die sagten gestern auch 01:00 MEZ 

Dann sagten sie Verzögert sich auf 02:00 MEZ

Und es war dann 02:00 wo die ersten reinkamen


----------



## Katalmacht (15. September 2008)

Lasst doch mal eure Timezonenklugscheisserei, die Zeit die GOA auf der seite angibt entspricht unserer Lokalzeit.

Und achja 

GUTEN MORGEN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chargarth (15. September 2008)

Ich geh erstmal in die Dusche...


----------



## H3RKI (15. September 2008)

17min!!!!


----------



## Terriom (15. September 2008)

Tag, kommt bei euch auch atm wenn ihr euch über denn Beta Client einloggen wollt "Authentifzierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt eute Login Daten bitte erneut ein."?

@die, die noch keinen Ce Headstart Code aktiviert haben.


----------



## Evíga (15. September 2008)

Hört mit diesem MEZ-MESZ-Kram auf. Meint ihr wirklich, die stellen irgendwelche Zeiten auf die Seite, die der User dann noch umrechnen muss? Nicht wirklich...


----------



## endervoid (15. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Nein.



Zitat http://www.war-europe.com:
[...]
Besitzer der Pre-Order Standardedition können ihren Head Start Code, sowie Codes für Bonusgegenstände am Montag um 9:00 Uhr morgens *(MEZ)* eingeben und direkt nach der Bestätigung loslegen.
[...]

Sommerzeit

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sommerzeit:

"In den Staaten Mitteleuropas gilt die mitteleuropäische Sommerzeit (MESZ) vom letzten Sonntag des Monats März bis zum letzten Sonntag des Monats Oktober, jeweils ab 2 Uhr mitteleuropäischer Zeit (MEZ), was 3 Uhr MESZ entspricht"

hatte mich aber auch schon auf 9 Uhr gefreut.


----------



## Gatierf (15. September 2008)

so habe heute gott seidank erst um 9:55 schule ^^ das heißt hoffe das es alles klappt ...  dann kann ich noch zocken und zur schule rennen ^^


----------



## Wanad (15. September 2008)

mal ne frage müsste man als grünhaut auf nem rp server net ihre sprache sprechen? :S


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (15. September 2008)

Die Sache wird einfach wieder die sein...

Punkt 09:00

Die ersten hämmern ihre Codes ein, Nix geht

09:04 Die Ersten GOA Flamer kommen

09:25 Die Ersten schreien das sie es Abbestellen

09:32 Die ersten "Haha ich bin drin" Leute kommen... Gelogen natürlich

09:45 GOA Statement "Sorry, dauert noch bis 10:30

10:20 Es geht 


^^


----------



## nss (15. September 2008)

das is normal... für leude die keinen CE acc haben


----------



## Slaargh (15. September 2008)

Terriom schrieb:


> Tag, kommt bei euch auch atm wenn ihr euch über denn Beta Client einloggen wollt "Authentifzierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt eute Login Daten bitte erneut ein."?
> 
> @die, die noch keinen Ce Headstart Code aktiviert haben.




Was sollte da denn auch sonst stehen, solange man noch nichts aktiviert hat?

Also manche Leute können Fragen stellen...


----------



## Tagel (15. September 2008)

Zum Glück hat Bayern noch 1 Tag Ferien.
Letztes Jahr wurde extra Verlängert wegen Papst besuch dieses Jahr wegen War


----------



## Evíga (15. September 2008)

endervoid schrieb:


> Zitat http://www.war-europe.com:
> [...]
> Besitzer der Pre-Order Standardedition können ihren Head Start Code, sowie Codes für Bonusgegenstände am Montag um 9:00 Uhr morgens *(MEZ)* eingeben und direkt nach der Bestätigung loslegen.
> [...]
> ...



Ja, klingt furchtbar logisch, aber bis jetzt hat GOA auf die WAR-Seite immer die Zeit so geschrieben, wie es im Moment bei uns ist. Punkt.


----------



## Neal (15. September 2008)

Wanad schrieb:


> mal ne frage müsste man als grünhaut auf nem rp server net ihre sprache sprechen? :S




Abba sichä!!!


----------



## Baskar (15. September 2008)

Mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage.

Hat jemand ausser mir, die PreOrder bei sqoops bestellt ? Und wenn ja, hat irgendwer schon die Mail mit dem Code bekommen ?


----------



## Slayne` (15. September 2008)

noch 13 min !! YEA!!!


----------



## Xavos (15. September 2008)

Alyah schrieb:


> morgen!! so erstmal frühstücken gehn. und ich hab noch ne ganze woche urlaub !! ÄTTSCH
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht nur du^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mercurio. (15. September 2008)

Hey Leute ich hab mir jetzt den beta-client runtergeladen muss ich den noch patchen oder kann ich gleich eisnteigen??


----------



## Qwalle (15. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Was sollte da denn auch sonst stehen, solange man noch nichts aktiviert hat?
> 
> Also manche Leute können Fragen stellen...




lol PWNED 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terriom (15. September 2008)

Terriom schrieb:


> Tag, kommt bei euch auch atm wenn ihr euch über denn Beta Client einloggen wollt "Authentifzierung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt eute Login Daten bitte erneut ein."?
> 
> @die, die noch keinen Ce Headstart Code aktiviert haben.



Help plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ty


----------



## Dadeldi (15. September 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> Ich muss dich in der Hinsicht enttäuschen... schonmal auf nem WoW-RP-Server gewesen?
> 
> Viele Kids sehen RP-Server aus schiefer Logik einfach als "einfachere Spielwiese" für PvP an, weil da die Leute "so lustig reden".
> 
> Also der Umgangston unterscheidet sich leider zum Großteil nicht von dem "normaler" Server.




Ich denke es wird trotzdem noch besser sein als auf einem normalen Server. Vieleicht hab ich ja Glück und auf dem Server wo ich spiele zieht es nur 30+ Leute hin *grinst* dann währe ich sicherlich gut aufgehoben.


----------



## Tagel (15. September 2008)

Das mit der Sprache ist nach 1 monat eh weg
Des is den nicht rplern die auf die server kommen zu anstrengend


----------



## Erudin (15. September 2008)

Da steht doch das man seinen CE Code eingeben kann und daher wirdder normale noch nicht funzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## endervoid (15. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Ja, klingt furchtbar logisch, aber bis jetzt hat GOA auf die WAR-Seite immer die Zeit so geschrieben, wie es im Moment bei uns ist. Punkt.




In diesem Fall bin ich mal optimistisch und glaube dir *schon mal den Code raussuchen*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alasken (15. September 2008)

Terriom schrieb:


> Help plx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



execution ... bitte ! ... BITTE !!!!


----------



## Geige (15. September 2008)

naja ich hoffe ihr berichtet fleisig!

damit ich mir n bisschen n bild machen kann wie das fertige spiel aussieht!

(openbeta war ja wohl n witz oder?)


----------



## Evíga (15. September 2008)

mercurio. schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich hab mir jetzt den beta-client runtergeladen muss ich den noch patchen oder kann ich gleich eisnteigen??



Musst noch patchen.


----------



## H3RKI (15. September 2008)

Tagel schrieb:


> Zum Glück hat Bayern noch 1 Tag Ferien.
> Letztes Jahr wurde extra Verlängert wegen Papst besuch dieses Jahr wegen War



looool, hahhahahaa



mfg
dimi


----------



## Alasken (15. September 2008)

ich hol mir jetzt noch einen runter und genau um 900 gibts ne große explosion lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (15. September 2008)

Noch 10 Minuten - Am besten schon mal die Daten ins Formular hauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (15. September 2008)

Nu werd ich langsam Hibbelig...

Ich hoff ich verschütt hier keinen Kaffee oder schmier marmelade wohin...

Sonst muss ich mich entscheiden...

Putzen oder WAR ?

Zu welcher Entscheidung das kommt is ja wohl klar...

Problem: Wenn das Weibchen Aufsteht, war die Mühe umsonst ^^


----------



## Ratzfatz (15. September 2008)

der patcht dann, wenn du deine Login-Daten eingibst automatisch


----------



## Neal (15. September 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> naja ich hoffe ihr berichtet fleisig!
> 
> damit ich mir n bisschen n bild machen kann wie das fertige spiel aussieht!
> 
> (openbeta war ja wohl n witz oder?)



Eher nicht ..........
Also meiner meinung wars ----> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long


----------



## Dashy (15. September 2008)

du brauchst 10 minuten oO xD


> ich hol mir jetzt noch einen runter und genau um 900 gibts ne große explosion lol biggrin.gif


Ich freu mich wie ein Schnitzel ey


----------



## Gatierf (15. September 2008)

NAJA NDATÜRLICH MUSST DU PATCHEN !!!!!


----------



## Dadeldi (15. September 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> naja ich hoffe ihr berichtet fleisig!
> 
> damit ich mir n bisschen n bild machen kann wie das fertige spiel aussieht!




Hehe wirklich fertig wird das Spiel mit sicherheit noch nicht sein, das war noch keines frisch nach dem Start und ich hab scho sehr viele mmorpgs gespielt. Aber WAR hat in der Open Beta schon weniger probleme als viele andere zur selben Zeit, daher bin ich guter Hoffnung.


----------



## Corina (15. September 2008)

WAR is coming in 8 minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kikolool (15. September 2008)

Also mein Itemcode ging jetzt eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 woohoo


----------



## Evíga (15. September 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> Nu werd ich langsam Hibbelig...
> 
> Ich hoff ich verschütt hier keinen Kaffee oder schmier marmelade wohin...
> 
> ...



Einfach alles zusammen in den Mixer und dann per Spritze intravenös, dann kann man auch nix verschütten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikell (15. September 2008)

endervoid schrieb:


> Zitat http://www.war-europe.com:
> [...]
> Besitzer der Pre-Order Standardedition können ihren Head Start Code, sowie Codes für Bonusgegenstände am Montag um 9:00 Uhr morgens *(MEZ)* eingeben und direkt nach der Bestätigung loslegen.
> [...]
> ...



Sagen wirs so, wer regelmässig mit Zeiten im Internet zu tun hat, wird merken, das nahezu jede Seite mit MEZ arbeitet. Kenne gerade keine Seite, die bei Umstellung auf Sommerzeit ihre "Angebote" geändert hat  Für EU bleibt ja 3 Uhr = 3 Uhr.

Sommer/Winterzeit gehört eh abgeschafft da es schon lange bewiesen ist, das man so keinerlei einspahrungen hat.
Kurzinfo: Sommer/Winterzeit ist wärend der Weltwirtschaftskriese gekommen um Energie zu sparen.


----------



## Lyx (15. September 2008)

lol das erinnert alles irgendwie an damals als der Media Markt um 24 Uhr für TBC die Türen aufgemacht hatte.
Allle wollten unbedingt rein ... nun hockt ihr vor eurer Kiste und zählt die Sekunden bis 9 Uhr.
Nur doof das sich hier um 9 Uhr nix tut. GOA Mitarbeitet pennen grundsätzlich bis 10:30 *duck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (15. September 2008)

Kikolool schrieb:


> Also mein Itemcode ging jetzt eben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bestätigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatierf (15. September 2008)

7MINUTEN !! chalalalallaala !!


----------



## Terriom (15. September 2008)

In 7min gibts Geschenke!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (15. September 2008)

Lol, mein GameKey ging eben auch schon.


----------



## Onuris-azshara (15. September 2008)

*gähn* bin ich zu spät? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wartet doch alle nochmal 10 min dann kann ich butz den key auf der seite eingeben und dann könnt ihr es alle gleichzeitig versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geht hier nach kompetenz ne


----------



## Gatierf (15. September 2008)

das erinnertmich an letze woche mit der Open beta war doch auch um 9:00 UHR xD


----------



## Communic (15. September 2008)

MWahaha, meine anfrage wurde nu schponmal gespeichert =)


----------



## simoni (15. September 2008)

Mein key ist noch ungültig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (15. September 2008)

Yeah.. Nur noch auf aktivierung warten. *zurücklehn*


----------



## spacetheace (15. September 2008)

konnte mein key schon abschicken 9min. vor 9:00 ^^
jetzt nur noch auf bestätigung warten


----------



## Alasken (15. September 2008)

dieser key is ungültig ^^


----------



## Mikron (15. September 2008)

boah . Bin schon bei der Arbeit und muß noch bis 14 Uhr . Glaub aber ich mach heut früher feierabend :-)


----------



## Kikolool (15. September 2008)

Warum geht meiner noch ned *heul*


----------



## Corina (15. September 2008)

kann mir wer denk link geben wo man den code für die bonusgegenstände eingeben kann? bin wohl zu blöd ^^


----------



## Grogowar (15. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Bestätigt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ...ist schonmal was. bei mir auch geklappt!


----------



## Evíga (15. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> dieser key is ungültig ^^



Vertausch mal 0 und O, und achte auf B<->8 D<->O etc. ^^


----------



## H3RKI (15. September 2008)

Eure Anfrage wurde bestätigt... ist das ne richtige meldung?^^


----------



## Grogowar (15. September 2008)

Corina schrieb:


> kann mir wer denk link geben wo man den code für die bonusgegenstände eingeben kann? bin wohl zu blöd ^^




http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de


----------



## Dashy (15. September 2008)

mhh meine geht noch net, muss ich den manueel eintippen oder kann ich auch kopieren ?


----------



## felal (15. September 2008)

Bei nem ungültigen key mal den prefix ändern PSEA0M in PSEA01


----------



## Evíga (15. September 2008)

Corina schrieb:


> kann mir wer denk link geben wo man den code für die bonusgegenstände eingeben kann? bin wohl zu blöd ^^



Ins selbe Formular: http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=en


----------



## Blaminator (15. September 2008)

bei mir gingen beide key raus aber als bestätigung kam der Key ist ungültig ^^ schade


----------



## Alasken (15. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Vertausch mal 0 und O, und achte auf B<->8 D<->O etc. ^^



hab meinen online von amazon bekommen ^^ den mussch ja nur kopieren und der geht net xD


----------



## Evíga (15. September 2008)

YAY, ich bin drin! Cya, Leute, ich muss zocken! xD


----------



## Wanad (15. September 2008)

yuhu alles ging jetzt nur noch mail bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (15. September 2008)

felal schrieb:


> Bei nem ungültigen key mal den prefix ändern PSEA0M in PSEA01



KLAPPT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kikolool (15. September 2008)

felal schrieb:


> Bei nem ungültigen key mal den prefix ändern PSEA0M in PSEA01



komisch ich weiß ned warum aber hat geklappt so O_O


----------



## Katalmacht (15. September 2008)

felal schrieb:


> Bei nem ungültigen key mal den prefix ändern PSEA0M in PSEA01





Das hatt geholfen warum auch immer..


----------



## Gatierf (15. September 2008)

mein key wurde gespeichert was heißt das ??


----------



## Markon78 (15. September 2008)

abgeschickt.... *auf Email wart* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klaviaer (15. September 2008)

felal schrieb:


> Bei nem ungültigen key mal den prefix ändern PSEA0M in PSEA01



Er hat Recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dashy (15. September 2008)

ES GEHT ! Danke felal ;-) hatt präfix falsch


----------



## Luu1 (15. September 2008)

So!!! BIN DRIN! YEAH


----------



## Mikell (15. September 2008)

felal schrieb:


> Bei nem ungültigen key mal den prefix ändern PSEA0M in PSEA01



Das gild doch nur für die Items, oder auch für den einsteigercode?


----------



## Lamboo (15. September 2008)

felal schrieb:


> Bei nem ungültigen key mal den prefix ändern PSEA0M in PSEA01


Das ist doch nen Witz? Auf die idee wäre ich nie gekommen und es hat funktioniert????????


----------



## Communic (15. September 2008)

Ich muss erstmal patchen ... und 9.30Uhr kommt der Elektromann und ich hab bis 12.30Uhr keinen Strom ... sofern die pünktlich fertig werden -.-

Wie gewonnen so zerronnen ... naja, aber dann!!!


----------



## Brother Marine (15. September 2008)

Itemcode ist drin, zwar keine Bestätigungsmail bis jetzt aber drin. Jetzt noch warten bis der WICHTIGE Code geschluckt wird


----------



## Wanad (15. September 2008)

lol mail kam aber patcher geht net oO?


----------



## Markon78 (15. September 2008)

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Head Start licence
Head Start Standard Edition period (15/09/2008 to 24/09/2008 included)


YEAH!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eumenides (15. September 2008)

MEZ ... haben wir hier nicht MEZ + 1 ? also in D.land ... also noch ne Stunde warten ?!


----------



## Terriom (15. September 2008)

Mhm, wurde gespeichert aber kommt seit 5min keine e-mail.


----------



## Wanad (15. September 2008)

jetzt gehts


----------



## die_gedanken_sind_frei (15. September 2008)

Baskar schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage.
> 
> Hat jemand ausser mir, die PreOrder bei sqoops bestellt ? Und wenn ja, hat irgendwer schon die Mail mit dem Code bekommen ?




Hab dort auch bestellt, auch die Kohle schon vor ner ganzen Weile auf denen ihr Konto geschaufelt, nix is. Nachgefragt obs Geld angekommen ist, das sei da. Auf hunderttausendfaches Nachfragen wo die gottverdammten Codes bleiben, nix (3 Tage her). Supi.
Ich wart jetzt bis 3 nach 9, dann geh ich, und wehe ihnen wenn bis dahin nichts in meinem Postfach ist...


----------



## heretik (15. September 2008)

So, jetz gönn ich mir auch mal ne blöde Frage:

Wohin kommt der Itemcode?


----------



## Dashy (15. September 2008)

mann alle 2 Codes drinnen ;-)


----------



## Iffadrim (15. September 2008)

Tja, was tun sprach Zeus, die Götter sind besoffen und der Olymp vollgekotzt.

CD-KEY ungültig, tja was soll ich dazu sagen?


----------



## Gatierf (15. September 2008)

wie ist das wenn ich mein bonus key eingebe mit den ring und so ist der für jeden char ??  oder nur für 1


----------



## Dashy (15. September 2008)

> So, jetz gönn ich mir auch mal ne blöde Frage:
> 
> Wohin kommt der Itemcode?



Da wo Code steht xD und email adresse schön klein schreiben


----------



## Simael (15. September 2008)

die_gedanken_sind_frei schrieb:


> Hab dort auch bestellt, auch die Kohle schon vor ner ganzen Weile auf denen ihr Konto geschaufelt, nix is. Nachgefragt obs Geld angekommen ist, das sei da. Auf hunderttausendfaches Nachfragen wo die gottverdammten Codes bleiben, nix (3 Tage her). Supi.
> Ich wart jetzt bis 3 nach 9, dann geh ich, und wehe ihnen wenn bis dahin nichts in meinem Postfach ist...



Tja da sag ich mal vorbestellen im Laden ftw!!!


----------



## Slayne` (15. September 2008)

hab jetzt auch den pre order code eingegeben, aber noch keine mail da!


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (15. September 2008)

hmpf ...

Code ging nich

Präfix Geändert -> Gefreut es Geht -> Mail Sagt CD Key Falsch :/


----------



## Dashy (15. September 2008)

> Tja, was tun sprach Zeus, die Götter sind besoffen und der Olymp vollgekotzt.
> 
> CD-KEY ungültig, tja was soll ich dazu sagen?



Geb den anderen Präfix ein, hatt mir auch geholfen, betrifft ALLE Amazon Kunden


----------



## simoni (15. September 2008)

Gleiche wie bei DarkRyuZ7 -.-


----------



## Lamboo (15. September 2008)

Hallo,

Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren

Der Login den Sie benutzt haben lautet: xxxxx
Der Code den Sie benutzt haben lautet: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ich hab den präfix geändert und dann kam das


----------



## H3RKI (15. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





JAAAAA!!!!



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!!!


----------



## Lamboo (15. September 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> hmpf ...
> 
> Code ging nich
> 
> Präfix Geändert -> Gefreut es Geht -> Mail Sagt CD Key Falsch :/


das gleiche bei mir auch


----------



## heretik (15. September 2008)

Dito. Mit dem geänderten Prefix kommt man zwar durchs Registrierungsprotokoll, aber der Code ist ungültig.


----------



## Kikolool (15. September 2008)

Jo mail kam und sagt Code ungültig na toll war wohl nix mit Präfix ändern


----------



## Svenamatic (15. September 2008)

Nun kann der WAR beginnen, LET´S ROCK


----------



## Iffadrim (15. September 2008)

ist von Okaysoft


----------



## Slayne` (15. September 2008)

wieso kriegt ihr alle schon ne mail??


----------



## Alasken (15. September 2008)

Iffadrim schrieb:


> Tja, was tun sprach Zeus, die Götter sind besoffen und der Olymp vollgekotzt.
> 
> CD-KEY ungültig, tja was soll ich dazu sagen?



das selbe hier trotz prefix änderung


----------



## Mad Dwarf (15. September 2008)

hm CD-Key falsch das ist doch fürn Arsch.

Habe meinen vom EA-Store, betrifft es nur Leute die da bestellt haben?


----------



## Blaminator (15. September 2008)

also wenn ich meinen Code eingebe so wie ich ihn bekommen habe ist er ungültig und wenn ich ihn mit PSEA01 eingebe gehts raus aber bekamm jetzt 2 mal ne Mail als Bestätigung wo stand das der Key ungülitig ist. aber komisch das es aber vorher geht.


----------



## Slayne` (15. September 2008)

MAIL IST DA FUCKYEA


----------



## Ichweissnichts (15. September 2008)

Juchu, alles gleich geklappt....und auf geht es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Séverin (15. September 2008)

habe das selbe Problem mit dem Key........


----------



## McSandens (15. September 2008)

habe auch im EA Store gekauft, aber bisher nur den Key aus der Auftragsbestätigung, also keine Mail mit Headstart Key!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alasken (15. September 2008)

Blaminator schrieb:


> also wenn ich meinen Code eingebe so wie ich ihn bekommen habe ist er ungültig und wenn ich ihn mit PSEA01 eingebe gehts raus aber bekamm jetzt 2 mal ne Mail als Bestätigung wo stand das der Key ungülitig ist. aber komisch das es aber vorher geht.



das selbe hier


----------



## Terriom (15. September 2008)

Mail mag nicht kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mad Dwarf (15. September 2008)

Séverin schrieb:


> habe das selbe Problem mit dem Key........




EA-Store?


----------



## esmce (15. September 2008)

Habe jetzt den Präfix des Bonus Items verwendet. Dann gings plötzlich. Hat schon wer von euch ne Bestätigungsemail erhalten?


----------



## Roostar (15. September 2008)

Et LÄUFT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab mich vor 3 Minuten Registriert udn hab meine Bestätigungsmail grad im Postfach....Patchvorgang läuft...und  [SPIELEN]

bis gloich Leutz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (15. September 2008)

Jop habs auch vom EA Store, aber vielleicht werden die Codes erst noch aktiviert.


----------



## cerxis (15. September 2008)

Key ist ungültig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wahhhhh


----------



## felal (15. September 2008)

Ea-Store kunde gleiches Probleme und prefix hat es leider nicht gelöst


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (15. September 2008)

Sorry, das muss sein....


*WÄÄÄÄÄÄÄH* *WEIN* *HEUL*

.....

*schnüff


----------



## Alasken (15. September 2008)

felal schrieb:


> Ea-Store kunde gleiches Probleme und prefix hat es leider nicht gelöst



amazon kunde und hier geht auch noch nix ...


----------



## Corina (15. September 2008)

mhh lol ham die vergessen diesen präfix in ihre datenbank zu schreiben...


----------



## Drumokar (15. September 2008)

Auch Amazon gleiches Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McSandens (15. September 2008)

glaube eher, dass der EA Store so überlaufen ist, dass sie es nicht hinbekommen, in dem anderen Thread haben nen paar Leute ja auch so eine Info-Mail bekommen, aber selbst die habe ich net bekommen! *neidisch ist auf die die spielen können*

evtl noch schnell zu MM und ne PreOrder kaufen?? Die hatten am Sa Inventur und da kam ich dann net mehr hin, nur darum bin ich auf den EA Store umgestiegen *fu*


----------



## Neal (15. September 2008)

felal schrieb:


> Ea-Store kunde gleiches Probleme und prefix hat es leider nicht gelöst




Same here..........


----------



## Lamboo (15. September 2008)

Ich hab meinen von Trade-a-game und der is ungültig


----------



## Alasken (15. September 2008)

Corina schrieb:


> mhh lol ham die vergessen diesen präfix in ihre datenbank zu schreiben...



ich schreib denen gleich mal ne faust in ihre datenbank -..- wenn sie das jetzt wieder verkaggn rast ich aber aus ...


----------



## lambada (15. September 2008)

Sind die bei GOA überhaupt schon wach?


----------



## Dashy (15. September 2008)

warsch muss der Code erst noch Freiigeschalten werdfen *hmpf*


----------



## Guerros (15. September 2008)

Codes gingen beide ... nur leider ist noch keine Mail gekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tagel (15. September 2008)

Bei okaysoft gehts auch noch net


----------



## Daystalker (15. September 2008)

Bei mir ging es jetzt, ohne Präfix zu ändern. Hat aber etwas gedauert, die ersten 5min sagte er auch immer "Code ungültig"
Bestellt bei Amazon


----------



## david33 (15. September 2008)

eure anfrage zur aktivierung des codes wurde gespeichert

was heist das nu ?

mfg dave


----------



## Alasken (15. September 2008)

Tagel schrieb:


> Bei okaysoft gehts auch noch net



scheint alle online hädnler codes zu betreffen ... fuck of


----------



## ChrischiB (15. September 2008)

<-- amazon kunde

gleiches problem hier!


----------



## McSandens (15. September 2008)

mal ne frage, alle deren Keys noch ungültig sind, was habt ihr für nen Präfix?? einen mit dem P... oder die mit W... ????


----------



## Iffadrim (15. September 2008)

das Bonusitem hat er genommen komisch


----------



## Guerros (15. September 2008)

david33 schrieb:


> eure anfrage zur aktivierung des codes wurde gespeichert
> 
> was heist das nu ?
> 
> mfg dave



Auf Email warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kidkiwi (15. September 2008)

bin seit eben am patchen... weeeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cotton (15. September 2008)

vorbestellerbox geholt hat geklappt alles ich patche aber fast jetzt 10 mins auf mail gewartet


----------



## Dashy (15. September 2008)

Daystalker, wie hast du das gemacht xD?
haste den Code mit copy+c oder reingetipt?


----------



## Onuris-azshara (15. September 2008)

Sehr geehrte® Stefan

Vielen Dank für Ihren Einkauf im EA store!

Die Nachfrage nach dem Warhammer Live Game Headstart war überwältigend, wir sind gerade im Prozess weitere Codes zu generieren - Sie werden eine email mit dem Live Game Headstart und den In Game Item Codes so schnell wie möglich erhalten. Wir erwarten, dass die Codes Montag nachmittag zur Verfügung stehen werden.

Bitte entschuldigen Sie die Unannehmlichkeiten, wir vergewissern Ihnen wir geben unser bestes Ihnen die Codes so schnell wie möglich zu zu senden.

Falls Sie noch Fragen oder Anregungen haben, bitte zögern Sie nicht das Customer Service Team zu kontaktieren.

Mit freundlich Grüssen,

Das EA store Team.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


das bekam ich gestern vom ea store


----------



## Dadeldi (15. September 2008)

EA Store Kunde selbes Problem , hab aber präfix jetzt  von PSEA0M zu PCEA0M als an stelle von S ein C geändert und er ging raus mal schauen ob was kommt ...ansonsten  müssen wir weitergucken :-)


----------



## Alasken (15. September 2008)

Daystalker schrieb:


> Bei mir ging es jetzt, ohne Präfix zu ändern. Hat aber etwas gedauert, die ersten 5min sagte er auch immer "Code ungültig"
> Bestellt bei Amazon



meiner geht immer noch net -.-


----------



## Tagel (15. September 2008)

ich hab mit p am anfang aber mal als Frage das o ist definitiv eine null oder?


----------



## Ljara (15. September 2008)

Auch bei Trade-a-game bestellt und Code ist ungültig. Naja, hoffnung nicht aufgeben x_X


----------



## McSandens (15. September 2008)

Onuris-azshara schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte® Stefan
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihren Einkauf im EA store!
> 
> ...





Genau die Infomail meinte ich, aber nochnichtmal DIE habe ich bekommen! -.-


----------



## RaVEaeL (15. September 2008)

Irgendwie wünsche ich mir den guten 414 wieder...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS: Hier geht auch nix, Amazon...^^


----------



## Turkod (15. September 2008)

Code von Media-Markt hat wunderbar funktioniert und Email is auch schon da!
Jetzt nurnoch auf 15.00 Uhr Feierabend warten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (15. September 2008)

Sieht ganz nach OnlineHändler Code Desaster aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corina (15. September 2008)

Wenn das jetzt nicht bis 10 klappt fahr ich zu GOA und spreng sie in die luft das darf ja nicht sein...


----------



## Chargarth (15. September 2008)

Ich habs auch von Amazon. Hab den Key ohne was zu ändern eingetippt und warte entspannt auf die Bestätigungsmail ^^


----------



## Tagel (15. September 2008)

War es nicht bei der open beata auch so das die von ea store langsamer waren


----------



## batz0r (15. September 2008)

CD-Key ungültig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dashy (15. September 2008)

Ich geh jezt essen ;-/ wenn ich dann wieder komm stürm ich die Goa hauptzentrale mit meinen Blackork freunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesstern (15. September 2008)

endlich ^^ so code eingegeben e-mail bekommen und los gehts wir sehn uns auf dem schlachtfeld !!!!waaaaaaaaaaarrrr


----------



## Katalmacht (15. September 2008)

Ja ungültig, echt toll GOA


----------



## Daystalker (15. September 2008)

Dashy schrieb:


> Daystalker, wie hast du das gemacht xD?
> haste den Code mit copy+c oder reingetipt?




Neee, ich depp hab den bonus-item code genommen.. lolz ^^
muss nochmal das lesen lernen. sry, wenn ich euch jetzt hoffnung gemacht habe - meine is grad auch wieder verschwunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Auf der War-Page ist jetzt aber folgende Nachricht erschienen



> Gestern haben wir die Server für die Vorbesteller der Collector’s Edition geöffnet und nun ist es an der Zeit, die Tore auch für alle anderen Vorbesteller zu öffnen. All diejenigen unter euch, die die Standardedition des vorbestellt haben, können nun ihren Head Start Code auf unserer Code Registrierungsseite eingeben. Sobald ihr die Bestätigungs-Email erhaltet, die besagt, dass euer Code akzeptiert wurde könnt ihr euch einloggen und ins Abenteuer stürzen.
> 
> Das Schlachtfeld wartet auf euch!


----------



## estafador (15. September 2008)

Bei mir geht weder der code von Amazon noch von Trade a game. Na super!

Ok löscht mal eure Cookies vom Internetbrowser wens nicht geht und benutzt den Link der in den News steht um den Code einzugeben.


----------



## Gihmp (15. September 2008)

...


----------



## Alasken (15. September 2008)

Daystalker schrieb:


> Neee, ich depp hab den bonus-item code genommen.. lolz ^^
> muss nochmal das lesen lernen. sry, wenn ich euch jetzt hoffnung gemacht habe - meine is grad auch wieder verschwunden
> 
> 
> ...



das machen die sowas von mit absicht diese wichser -.-


----------



## Expello (15. September 2008)

konnte beide codes sofort eingeben und danach gleich ins spiel hüpfen! manche lernen doch aus ihren fehlern! DANKE!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corina (15. September 2008)

Chargarth schrieb:


> Ich habs auch von Amazon. Hab den Key ohne was zu ändern eingetippt und warte entspannt auf die Bestätigungsmail ^^



was hast du für einen präfix?


----------



## Rewgarth (15. September 2008)

AHHHHHHH okaysoft code ungültig *HEUL*
Naja bin ja noch bei der Arbeit bis heute Nachmittag werd ich ihn hoffentlich reinbekommen.


edit: jetzt hats geklappt^^


----------



## Dashy (15. September 2008)

ich ruf jezt amazon an xD


----------



## lambada (15. September 2008)

EA GEHT JETZT


----------



## Gihmp (15. September 2008)

Corina schrieb:


> Wenn das jetzt nicht bis 10 klappt fahr ich zu GOA und spreng sie in die luft das darf ja nicht sein...




Du Opfer :-)


----------



## Alasken (15. September 2008)

Dashy schrieb:


> ich ruf jezt amazon an xD



das problem is nich amazon sondern goa ....


----------



## Dashy (15. September 2008)

AMAZON GING JEZT BEI MIR !!! wollte nur sagen

Und bestätigung ist jezt auch da :-)


----------



## Esqueleto (15. September 2008)

Grüsse


juhu meine mail ist 


> Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:
> 
> Head Start licence
> Head Start Standard Edition period (15/09/2008 to 24/09/2008 included)
> ...




aber was meine die mit --->  





> Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.


----------



## Corina (15. September 2008)

AMAZON GEHT JETZT AUCH


----------



## McSandens (15. September 2008)

lambada schrieb:


> EA GEHT JETZT




welcher Präfix????


----------



## ChrischiB (15. September 2008)

bei mir ging es gerade, warte jetzt auf mail

amazon


----------



## Iffadrim (15. September 2008)

Grad meinen Händler an der Strippe gehabt, der meinte, der Code MÜSSTE gehen, weil das die offiziellen von GOA sind.

Ansonsten Abwarten und Teetrinken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sLaShErMiKe (15. September 2008)

also mein code war auch bis eben ungültig nu solang geklickt aus frust jetzt hattan grad genommen mal gucken ob mail kommt

vielleicht werden die step für step nacheinander aktiviert


----------



## Terriom (15. September 2008)

Yeah, es funzt. Dann mal viel Spaß @ all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madaa (15. September 2008)

Bei mir hats auch eben geklappt. Codes von Amazon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tagel (15. September 2008)

Okaysoft geht


----------



## mphtom (15. September 2008)

AMAZON CODES GEHEN JETZT AUCH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guerros (15. September 2008)

Hat hier noch jmd das Problem, dass die Email nicht kommt? Oder ist AOL nur wieder ewig langsam?


----------



## simoni (15. September 2008)

w0000000000000000t


----------



## Evangelion03 (15. September 2008)

Hab meine PreOrder auch von Amazon und er nimmt den Key auch nicht, hab es mit dem wechsel von "M" auf "1" versucht, aber da kam auch eine Mail mit einem "Registrierungsproblem".....


----------



## kOchi... (15. September 2008)

Amazon fuuuunzt  Nur noch auf E-Mail warten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brother Marine (15. September 2008)

Ah! Jetzt ging es! Zig mal code ungültig und dann von jetzt auf gleich hat er ihn genommen, nun noch auf die Mail warten. Amazon Key im übrigen


----------



## Iffadrim (15. September 2008)

IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ljara (15. September 2008)

konnte grad meinen key mit PSEA0M abschicken.... 


*daumendrück* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lymexus (15. September 2008)

ebenfalls Amazonkunde und geht nu warte auf Bestätigungsmail


----------



## Dadeldi (15. September 2008)

Jetzt hat er den regulären code geschluckt der vorher nicht ging...*freu* einfach nochmal "originalcode" eingeben, dann sollte es funzen -) man sieht sich .


----------



## Dashy (15. September 2008)

Mann ey jezt patch er *wuhu* wir sehen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld xD


----------



## torbman (15. September 2008)

zuerst ging mein amazon key auch nicht, jetzt wurde er bei 10mal klicken gesendet.. bin mal gespannt was in der mail steht...


----------



## Lowallyn (15. September 2008)

An alle: der Präfix > PSEA0M funktioniert! nach knapp ner viertelstunde wiederholtem überprüfen und gesagt bekommen das er ungültig ist, hat ihn die Seite endlich angenommen. Hoffentlich isser richtig.

Viel glück noch!


----------



## Evangelion03 (15. September 2008)

Ja, jetzt ging es.....JAAAAAA


----------



## Drumokar (15. September 2008)

Amazon code geschluckt warte auf mail  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## helado (15. September 2008)

hatte gleiches problem mit amazon...

nach 3tem versuch ging er durch... einfach dran bleiben!


----------



## Apilo (15. September 2008)

AMAZON GEHT =) ... email abwarten und los gehts =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chargarth (15. September 2008)

Wir sind doch alle bekloppt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mann die Mail soll mal ankommen...^^


----------



## blitzfrag (15. September 2008)

mein problem ist habe kein Button zum absenden, vorhin war er noch da da kam aber auch Code ungültig :S


----------



## fr06 (15. September 2008)

trade a game geht jetzt auch


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (15. September 2008)

ES GEHT ES GEHT ES GEHT !

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGH!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Kaffee Verschütt, Marmelade umwerf* 

WAR IS COMING !


----------



## Ishbal (15. September 2008)

Toll Jungz

Hab die CE von Amazon, und der Key ist ungültig -.- Präfix PSEA0M
Hab mich anrufen lassen und die haben mir gesagt sie schicken mir so schnell wie möglich nen neuen key. nun wart ich schon 45 Minuten


----------



## Blaminator (15. September 2008)

jo geht echt. ^^ freu


----------



## Chargarth (15. September 2008)

JA IS DA ES KANN LOSGEHEN!!!!

<--- AMAZON xD


----------



## Taodon (15. September 2008)

blitzfrag schrieb:


> mein problem ist habe kein Button zum absenden, vorhin war er noch da da kam aber auch Code ungültig :S




Dito  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dashy (15. September 2008)

WAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brother Marine (15. September 2008)

verdammt noch eins das warten auf die E-Mail hat was von dem "Heiligabendbescherungswahn" aus der Kleinkinderzeit.


----------



## Weyalin (15. September 2008)

Bin bei Amazon, und es geht auch fuck YEAH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (15. September 2008)

e-mail gekommen WAAAAAAAAAAGGHHH


----------



## Corina (15. September 2008)

Da hat wohl ein Praktikant vergessen den präfix freizuschalten und tausende zocker erleiden seelische Qualen  XD


----------



## Chargarth (15. September 2008)

XD


jett nur noch 400 oder so mb runterladen...ich halts nich mehr aus lol


----------



## Recc (15. September 2008)

ich hab eben erst den bonus item key und dann erst den headstartkey eingegeben und es funzt ^^ kann es sein das die von aamzon das vertauscht haben??


----------



## Sydies (15. September 2008)

wie lang dauert es denn so bis die e-mail kommt?
mein amazon key ging auch grad...sah vor 20 minuten noch anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: 2 minuten warte und es kommt die e-mail ^^


----------



## Shintuargar (15. September 2008)

Bestätige, Amazonkey wird nicht mehr als ungültig angezeigt. Nun mal auf die erlösende Mail warten und dann beruhigt zum Feierabend schauen *Urlaubszettelausfüll*


----------



## cerxis (15. September 2008)

Boah ich wart jetzt scho 5 mins auf die mail  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OllyHal (15. September 2008)

Amazon Kunde,

Key geht, eMail bekommen, Patcher patcht und ich fahr erstmal zum Kunden

bis heute Nachmittag :-)


----------



## Chargarth (15. September 2008)

ich hab 10 min gewartet nochmal eingegeben und nach weiteren 5 min kam die mail ^^


----------



## Cassiel04 (15. September 2008)

Also hat noch niemand die ominöse Start Email bekommen?
Darauf warte ich nämlich derzeit. Mein Code (Saturn) funktionierte einwandfrei


----------



## Iffadrim (15. September 2008)

gut möglich

so nu auf die Mail warten und dann mal schaun.


----------



## Drumokar (15. September 2008)

*sabber* *auf email wart* ich glaub das letzte mal als ich so gespannt war, war ich 4 und hab mein erstes Fahrrad gesucht, des mein Opa zu Weinachten im Haus versteckt hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ishbal (15. September 2008)

jetzt ging es -.- aber ich befürchte das das kein key von der CE war den die mir geschickt haben Oo sonst hätt ich den ja früher eingeben können.
Ganz Dumme Frage: Wenn ich die CE Box am 18. bekomme, mus ich dann von dort noch mal den cdkey eingeben?


----------



## Corina (15. September 2008)

hab need auf ne mail


----------



## lastskorpion (15. September 2008)

jo bei mir auch weis jetzt aber auch warum die schalten die reg seite alle 15 min für 5 min ab um etwas luft zu gewinnen !


----------



## Dunstwolke (15. September 2008)

Naja, wir wollen mal nicht so voreilig sein. Immerhin haben wir noch keine Mail bekommen, dass der Code auch wirklich angenommen wurde. Das Web-Formulat hat ja bisher einfach abgeprüft, ob die Prefixe stimmen. Dies wurde jetzt vermutlich abgeschaltet oder halt um die paar Prefixe erweitert, die es tatsächlich auch noch gibt.


----------



## Xaor (15. September 2008)

> jetzt ging es -.- aber ich befürchte das das kein key von der CE war den die mir geschickt haben Oo sonst hätt ich den ja früher eingeben können.
> Ganz Dumme Frage: Wenn ich die CE Box am 18. bekomme, mus ich dann von dort noch mal den cdkey eingeben?



jup


----------



## helltrain (15. September 2008)

komme gerade vom arzt und hab jetzt ne ganze woche zeit um zu zocken, muss nur noch die mail kommen =) *freu*


----------



## AbnormalHirni (15. September 2008)

Woooooooooohooooooooooo bin drin!!! Sogar mit dem Amazon-Key!!! Da sag ich mal schnell Patch laden und dann gehts ab!!!

In diesem Sinne WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGHH @ all


----------



## lambada (15. September 2008)

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:



ÄÄÄH, ICH MUSS WEG! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rewgarth (15. September 2008)

wie viel muss man denn downloaden?


----------



## Ishbal (15. September 2008)

Xaor schrieb:


> jup



OK dann bin ich beruhigt, nich das ich dann keine ingame items bekomme...
Die nächste Dumme Frage die mir einfällt, soll ich jetz den Bonusitemcode aus der mail eingeben oder auf die CE Box warten und den dann von dort eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iffadrim (15. September 2008)

@  Ishbal  

CE Besteller können ab 17. Spielen, dazu müssen sie ihren eigentlichen Code nochmal eingeben, während Standard Besteller ihren Code den sie vorraussichtlich am 18. bekommen 
da nochmal eingeben müssen um spielen zu können.


----------



## Gihmp (15. September 2008)

cerxis schrieb:


> Boah ich wart jetzt scho 5 mins auf die mail
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ganze 5 minuten ? meine fresse das is hart... ich hoffe du denkst nich schon an suizid.


----------



## Alasken (15. September 2008)

Gihmp schrieb:


> ganze 5 minuten ? meine fresse das is hart... ich hoffe du denkst nich schon an suizid.



ich wart schon 10  ICH BRING EUCH ALLE UM !


----------



## kOchi... (15. September 2008)

Ich sag nur Open Beta! Nach 32 Stunden war meine Mail da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corina (15. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> ich wart schon 10  ICH BRING EUCH ALLE UM !



das werden wir sehen wer hier wehn zu erst umbrigt XD


----------



## RaVEaeL (15. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> ich wart schon 10  ICH BRING EUCH ALLE UM !



Komm ma in unser TS... xD


----------



## colorfulstan (15. September 2008)

Perfekt, 9.15 aufgestanden, Code eingegeben und nu schön im forum stöbern und beim frühstück auf dei bestätigung warten....hach, is das leben manchmal nicht einfach nur herrlich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## Gihmp (15. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> ich wart schon 10  ICH BRING EUCH ALLE UM !



das is hart 10 minuten schon. Wärst nicht so geizig mit deinem Taschengeld gewesen könntest schon seit gestern spielen.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (15. September 2008)

Also...Leute...ich äh....hoff bei euch Gehts allen? 
Prima...und...äh...ich hab...Nen Termin... nech..so... irgendwie...mit ner Dunkelelfe...

*nur noch eine Staubwolke ist zu sehen....*


----------



## Alasken (15. September 2008)

RaVEaeL schrieb:


> Komm ma in unser TS... xD



gib ip xD


----------



## Iffadrim (15. September 2008)

mal ganz ehrlich....

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so viele so elig haben von WOW wegzukommen

"RESPEKT!"

aber das war ja zu erwarten


----------



## Drumokar (15. September 2008)

ich wart auch immernoch :/ Hoffentlich is net der Mailserver wieder down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brother Marine (15. September 2008)

kOchi... schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Open Beta! Nach 32 Stunden war meine Mail da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh ja... klar! Mach mal ne Runde Hoffnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ishbal (15. September 2008)

HEHE mal ganz ehrlich Irgendwie führen wir uns doch alle wie Drogensüchtige auf die sehnsüchtig darauf warten das endlich dieser verdammte Dealer mit dem verdammten Stoff auftaucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lowallyn (15. September 2008)

Ich wart schon 15 mins auf Mail. Es ist ein Hoffen und warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## colorfulstan (15. September 2008)

oh wow, der Beta-stresstest scheint ja gut was gebracht zu haben,overall 10 minuten auf die bestätigung warten müssen...nice nice


----------



## Alasken (15. September 2008)

Ishbal schrieb:


> HEHE mal ganz ehrlich Irgendwie führen wir uns doch alle wie Drogensüchtige auf die sehnsüchtig darauf warten das endlich dieser verdammte Dealer mit dem verdammten Stoff auftaucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich zitter schon ... noch 5 mehr und ich fang an meienn pc durch die wohnung zu schmeissen .... in 10 min bring ich meine nachbarn um ... in 15 min rotte ich die straße aus ...


xD

jaaa sucht haha ^^ spass ich würd en besuch im schwimmbad jetzt vorziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evangelion03 (15. September 2008)

Der Mailserver ist nicht down......das wird nur der Ansturm sein der verarbeitet wird.......hoffentlich......


----------



## Iffadrim (15. September 2008)

könnte jmd einen TS einrichten zum quatschen oder hat wer skype? das wäre doch mal was.


----------



## Apokas (15. September 2008)

zu den leuten die auf ne mail warten mail warten have to wait.

Versucht lieber einzuloggen geht eher wie die mail da ist, argh ich kann immer noch nicht einloggen  *erinnerungen an letzte woche montag bekommt*


----------



## RaVEaeL (15. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> gib ip xD



91.184.38.208


----------



## Timmäh (15. September 2008)

Hach, gerade schön gefrühstückt und nun auf die Bestätigung warten. Ich hab ja Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaRoOne (15. September 2008)

Ich bekomm hier gleich die Krise!
Ich wart jetzt seit 28 min auf diese drecks mail. Kann ja nicht wahr sein, oder?


----------



## Alasken (15. September 2008)

RaVEaeL schrieb:


> 91.184.38.208



passwort ? ^^


----------



## Chargarth (15. September 2008)

Patch is bei 50% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## david33 (15. September 2008)

grr i patch 408 mb oo


----------



## Eumenides (15. September 2008)

arg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Dealer ist immer noch nich mit dem Shit da !
Wann kommt der endlich ?!


----------



## Sydies (15. September 2008)

wuhuuu gleich gehts ab. WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! schwarzork!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corina (15. September 2008)

Timmäh schrieb:


> Hach, gerade schön gefrühstückt und nun auf die Bestätigung warten. Ich hab ja Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich nicht ahhh *durchdreh* mag wenigst ein 2 lvl schaffen bevor ich 9 stunden in der arbeit festsitz ^^


----------



## Apokas (15. September 2008)

hehe hab mir gerade schon ne 1,5liter energy drink geholt und nen paar brötchen mit lecker buko so damit bin ich rdy to play.

achne mist stimmt ja MAN KANN NICHT EINLOGGEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AbnormalHirni (15. September 2008)

Versucht doch einfach nochma den Code freizuschalten, falls ihr schon 28 Mins wartet!!! Bei mir kam die Mail innerhalb von 5 Minuten an!!!

PS: Downloader bei 50% *freu*


----------



## Brother Marine (15. September 2008)

Meine Mail ist dahaaaa!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iffadrim (15. September 2008)

GZ

will wer skypen?


----------



## ripery (15. September 2008)

Naja Patcher läuft , hab aber mal ne dumme Frage ... die Bonusitems? wo muss der Code denn hin ? oder geht das erst nach dem 18. ?
Der Code scheint nicht zu funzen .. bei mir zumindest nicht (EA - Store)


----------



## estafador (15. September 2008)

Ob das manuell bei Goa erledigt wird die Codeprüfung? xd


----------



## Apokas (15. September 2008)

also schneint code spamen woll wider die einzige möglichkeit zu sein oder wie man GOA naja wenigstens hab ich 7 tage spielzeit geschenkt bekommen für 414


----------



## Qwalle (15. September 2008)

Sydies schrieb:


> wuhuuu gleich gehts ab. WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! schwarzork!!!!!!!!




/Sign


noch wer auf Huss ?

pm pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zerstörung natürlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chargarth (15. September 2008)

Also wenn man mal den ganzen Thread durchgeht würde jeder Psychologe seinen Spaß haben xD

"Wann gehts los!!??"

"Es geht!"

"Scheiße Code geht nich AAAHH!!!!"

"Immer noch nich...scheiss Amazon!!!"

"SCHEISS GOA!!!"

"Es geht doch JEAH auf email warten"

"Email kommt nich MANN!!"

"5 min. schon ich schmeiss gleich was rum!"

usw. usf. ...Herrlich xD


----------



## mphtom (15. September 2008)

Hallo Effmann,

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Head Start licence
Head Start Standard Edition period (15/09/2008 to 24/09/2008 included)

:-)
Bis heute Abend!


----------



## TheUndeads (15. September 2008)

hrhr imemrnoch keine mail, und mittlerweile zeigt er mir PSEA0M auch wieder ungültig an o.O


----------



## Brother Marine (15. September 2008)

Das patchen geht sehr schnell. Allen die noch auf die Email warten und schon anfangen sich die Nägel abzukauen sei gesagt: Das patchen dauert nicht so lange


----------



## MaRoOne (15. September 2008)

AbnormalHirni schrieb:


> Versucht doch einfach nochma den Code freizuschalten, falls ihr schon 28 Mins wartet!!! Bei mir kam die Mail innerhalb von 5 Minuten an!!!
> 
> PS: Downloader bei 50% *freu*



Hab ich jetzt auch noch mal Versucht. Hoffentlich geht es jetzt.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (15. September 2008)

ACH MENNO....

Ich muss doch noch hierbleiben und darf noch nich spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und warum?
Nein, nicht weils GOA Verbockt hat
Auch nicht weil die Codes n Problem machen...

Nein, Auch nicht weil die Mail nich kommen würd...

Alles ist fertig...
Ich wollte gerade einloggen...

Da frohlockte es Aus dem Schlafzimmer "Schaaahaaatz? Geht Warhammer schooohoon?"

Ich: "Ja, ich geh gleich rein"

Frau: "Neehee... Mach doch bitte schnell meinen ACC zurecht... Und gib den Code ein...Dann muss ich heut Nachmittag nicht warten" 

WTF....

Und nun muss ich auf IHRE Mail warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuff2000 (15. September 2008)

Juhu bei mir ist 414 zu besuch.


----------



## Katalmacht (15. September 2008)

estafador schrieb:


> Ob das manuell bei Goa erledigt wird die Codeprüfung? xd



mit sicherheit...Saftladen


----------



## AbnormalHirni (15. September 2008)

ripery schrieb:


> Naja Patcher läuft , hab aber mal ne dumme Frage ... die Bonusitems? wo muss der Code denn hin ? oder geht das erst nach dem 18. ?
> Der Code scheint nicht zu funzen .. bei mir zumindest nicht (EA - Store)



Also mein Bonusgegenständecode von amazon.de hat gefunzt!!! Versuchs einfach im Laufe des Tages nochma!!!


----------



## Corina (15. September 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> ACH MENNO....
> 
> Ich muss doch noch hierbleiben und darf noch nich spielen
> 
> ...



gut das meine Freundin nicht zock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## ripery (15. September 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> Frau: "Neehee... Mach doch bitte schnell meinen ACC zurecht... Und gib den Code ein...Dann muss ich heut Nachmittag nicht warten"
> 
> WTF....
> 
> ...




Liebe ist ... IHREN Code auch gleich einzugeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chargarth (15. September 2008)

Die schreckliche Bürde eines Ehemannes xD


----------



## Mikell (15. September 2008)

2 Accs

zuerst Amazoncode, angenommen. Status: Wartet auf Email

5 min später

zweiter Acc EA-Code, angenommen Status: Open to rock (leider vom bruder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## AbnormalHirni (15. September 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> ACH MENNO....
> 
> Ich muss doch noch hierbleiben und darf noch nich spielen
> 
> ...



no comment und ARMER Kerl *gg*


----------



## MaRoOne (15. September 2008)

@ DarkRyuZ7: lol^^. Viel Spaß dir noch xD
Und die s***** mail kommt nicht.


----------



## Apokas (15. September 2008)

drecks GOA wieder was zum teufel läuft bei dennen Falsch mein beta account und dann krieg ich jetzt ne mail das meine regestrierung des accounts nicht abgeschlossen ist die haben den arsch offen bis zum himmel WTF ist das denn jetzt fürne wixxe O.o


----------



## Fatsch (15. September 2008)

Bei Amazon 1 Tag vorbestellt, Key nach mehrfachem Telefonat erhalten, eingegeben , freigeschaltet worden.
Alles wunderbar, sauge grad patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talrin (15. September 2008)

Hab ohne eine Bestätigungsmail einfach mal versucht, den Patcher anzuwerfen, und... ES GING


----------



## Drumokar (15. September 2008)

JAAAA es patcht JAAAAA WAAAAAGH ZERSTÖRUNG WAAAGH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AbnormalHirni (15. September 2008)

Ach so Statusabfrage:
Download bei 80%!!! *jubel*

Also das muss man GOA ja lassen, den Patch saugt man eigentlich relativ schnell!!!


----------



## Corina (15. September 2008)

Talrin schrieb:


> Hab ohne eine Bestätigungsmail einfach mal versucht, den Patcher anzuwerfen, und... ES GING



schad bei mir ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chargarth (15. September 2008)

Sehr sehr schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balaneth (15. September 2008)

AbnormalHirni schrieb:


> Ach so Statusabfrage:
> Download bei 80%!!! *jubel*
> 
> Also das muss man GOA ja lassen, den Patch saugt man eigentlich relativ schnell!!!



Yup, der Patcher läuft klasse.... wenn er läuft.
Bei mir ist immernoch keine Bestätigungsmail und ich kann mich auch nicht einloggen.


----------



## Qwalle (15. September 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> ACH MENNO....
> 
> Ich muss doch noch hierbleiben und darf noch nich spielen
> 
> ...




ahahahaha PWNED 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaRoOne (15. September 2008)

Es geht *Juhu* Ich könnt ausflippen^^
Bis gleich
WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Iffadrim (15. September 2008)

AbnormalHirni schrieb:


> Ach so Statusabfrage:
> Download bei 80%!!! *jubel*
> 
> Also das muss man GOA ja lassen, den Patch saugt man eigentlich relativ schnell!!!




ja auf Kosten der Registrierungs- und Mailserver




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guerros (15. September 2008)

Warte jetzt seit 45 Minuten auf die Email ...


----------



## HotH Gazghul (15. September 2008)

bor hab gestern schon mal nen ce code freigeschaltet und da ging das reibungslos naja dann heißts wohl wieder warten bin ich ja gewöhnt hab bis heute keine mail von der beta^^


----------



## Chargarth (15. September 2008)

Welchen Server empfehlt ihr? ^^


----------



## HotH Gazghul (15. September 2008)

ich geh averland


----------



## zadros (15. September 2008)

AbnormalHirni schrieb:


> Ach so Statusabfrage:
> Download bei 80%!!! *jubel*
> 
> Also das muss man GOA ja lassen, den Patch saugt man eigentlich relativ schnell!!!




war schon bei DAoC so immer no limits beim download


----------



## Qwalle (15. September 2008)

HotH schrieb:


> bor hab gestern schon mal nen ce code freigeschaltet und da ging das reibungslos naja dann heißts wohl wieder warten bin ich ja gewöhnt hab bis heute keine mail von der beta^^




also DAS ist bitter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iffadrim (15. September 2008)

"Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen, bitte gebt eure Logindaten erneut ein"


Mail noch ned da


----------



## HotH Gazghul (15. September 2008)

ja konnt mich aber auch ohne mail in die beta einloggen


----------



## Apokas (15. September 2008)

ich nehm alles zurück omg bin ich nen kackn00b hab die falsche email adresse angegeben roflmao ich noob wie peinlich baer erstmal auf GOA fluchen hrhrhrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Séverin (15. September 2008)

werd mit einigen WoW Kompanen Averland (Chaos) unsicher machen, da die Raids mittlerweile so öde werden... Ma schaun ob die Mail noch vor dem Frühstück kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das sich hier einige so übermäßig aufregen, verrät ihr Alter und das sie wahrscheinlich in der Schule sein sollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheUndeads (15. September 2008)

kann nomma wer nen psea0m code testen? scheint wieder ungültig zu sein, mail mommt vom ersten versuch auch keine, einloggen geht auch net -.-


----------



## sichel2 (15. September 2008)

Code akzeptiert, Postfach leer, einloggen geht nicht -  aber - Vorfreude ist ja angeblich immer die schönste Freude!

Folglich: Zurücklehnen und genießen!


----------



## ogram (15. September 2008)

*patch lad* endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WAAAAGH!


----------



## Corina (15. September 2008)

jaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mail erhalten


----------



## zadros (15. September 2008)

Guerros schrieb:


> Warte jetzt seit 45 Minuten auf die Email ...



Hab 'ne mail und sitz jetzt noch 9:15 h auf der Arbeit ... was die Leute immer haben - von dem bischen Wartezeit geht die Welt nicht unter


----------



## sLaShErMiKe (15. September 2008)

toll code nimmt er jedesmal und jedesmal kommt ne email mit konnte nicht registriert werden blabla...

subba =)


----------



## Drumokar (15. September 2008)

Nix da Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 letzter Ferientag in Bayern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ubawookie (15. September 2008)

Corina schrieb:


> jaaaa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schriebti mal leiber wie lange ihr gewarte habt stat mail erhalten


----------



## kOchi... (15. September 2008)

Hab jetzt meine Email bekommen für den Headstart...  Amazon!
Kann mcih einloggen und loslegen. NUr Bonusitems fehln
Aber ich freu mich  hab den key übrigens ca 5mal eingegeben.


----------



## Corina (15. September 2008)

Ubawookie schrieb:


> schriebti mal leiber wie lange ihr gewarte habt stat mail erhalten



als die ersten amazon keys gegangen sind hab ichs auch eingegen so 20 min oder 30 ka mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (15. September 2008)

Ubawookie schrieb:


> schriebti mal leiber wie lange ihr gewarte habt stat mail erhalten


8:50 code eingegeben 9:01 Mail erhalten


----------



## Chargarth (15. September 2008)

Langsam wirds immer stiller hier xD ...85%...


----------



## Katalmacht (15. September 2008)

kOchi... schrieb:


> Hab jetzt meine Email bekommen für den Headstart...  Amazon!
> Kann mcih einloggen und loslegen. NUr Bonusitems fehln
> Aber ich freu mich  hab den key übrigens ca 5mal eingegeben.



Klar das ich hier gleich wieder ne Stunde warte wenn jeder Depp seinen Key 5 mal eingibt^^


----------



## !c3crush3r (15. September 2008)

Alle sind zocken ... :-/ Muss leider arbeiten *snüff*


----------



## Séverin (15. September 2008)

Habe meine Freischaltung ebenfalls gerade erhalten, allerdings hab ich den Key auch mehrfach eingegeben. Bei dem Chaos was dort derzeit mit Sicherheit herrscht sicherlich eine Alternative zum flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Bonus Items sind nämlich noch nicht freigeschaltet worden.


----------



## Mad Dwarf (15. September 2008)

bin User vom EA-Store... Mail ist da


----------



## TheUndeads (15. September 2008)

yippie mail erhalten, alles rdy am patchen, ca. 9:15 eingegeben, gerade erhalten nach 35min


----------



## colorfulstan (15. September 2008)

DAmn, jetzt muss ichmich natürlich auch endlich entscheiden, was ich denn nun spielen will.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alyah (15. September 2008)

ich warte seit 45 minuten ;(


----------



## Nonexistent (15. September 2008)

warte nun schon 50 min auf die scheiss mail, auch schon mehrfach eingegeben.


----------



## cerna karkulka (15. September 2008)

kann mir wer sagen, wie ich noch an die WAR Download Software komme? Bei mir klappt das irgendwie nicht...


----------



## Toxina30 (15. September 2008)

Bekomm meine mail auch nicht


----------



## sichel2 (15. September 2008)

15.09.08 09:49:17 Uhr 
Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. 

Ich gebe zu, nach dem ersten Versuch um 9:09 rum habe ich es um 9:35 rum noch einmal versucht und nun ist sie da!


----------



## Corina (15. September 2008)

colorfulstan schrieb:


> DAmn, jetzt muss ichmich natürlich auch endlich entscheiden, was ich denn nun spielen will....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



daran is auch goa schuld. hätten sie weniger klassen gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qwalle (15. September 2008)

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Head Start licence
Head Start Standard Edition period (15/09/2008 to 24/09/2008 included)

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR



die bestimmten komponenten sind wohl die pre-gimmicks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EGAL

go 4 patch !


----------



## Dadeldi (15. September 2008)

Hab 9:00 code einegeben noch immer kein Mail...dafür hab ich 2 Mail abgeschickt eines an GOA und eines an EA :-) Hoffe es liest jemand aber wahrscheinlich gehen Kundenmails direkt in deren Spamordner und am abend wird dieser von der Putzfrau gelöscht :-)


----------



## Moohh! (15. September 2008)

ca 35 mins auf die mail gewartet (Amazon key)
Patcher bei 35%
Studentenleben RoXx


----------



## Flywa (15. September 2008)

Mal ne Frage kann man das Spiel jetzt schon irgendwo kaufen (Gamestop Saturn Mediamarkt)?


----------



## thorda (15. September 2008)

Der Mailspam kann auch nach hinten losgehen, hatte das in der OB der key war dann angeblich schon aktiviert....


----------



## Lowallyn (15. September 2008)

Juhu -.- Die Bestätigungsmail mail ist natürlich immer noch ned da, aber als ich den Key ein 2tes mal eingegeben hab kommt, auch selbstverständlich, ne Mail das dieser Key bereits aktiviert wurde. WTF?


----------



## Drakenx (15. September 2008)

also bei mir funzt alles Bestens - seit gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW. Bonusitems kommen erst später. Zuallererst werden die Headstartkeys freigeschaltet. Ab und an mal in den Briefkasten schauen reicht. Und sooo toll sind die Bonusitems auch nicht


----------



## HotH Gazghul (15. September 2008)

kann ohne mail einloggen bis gleich ig


----------



## Drakenx (15. September 2008)

HotH schrieb:


> kann ohne mail einloggen bis gleich ig




Die Server sind heut morgen alle leer. Ausser Averland - da ist Zerstörung derzeit auf Mittel. Denke heute mittag / abend wird dann mehr los sein.


----------



## Chargarth (15. September 2008)

Schonmal einfach den Patcher gestartet?

juhu gleich isses soweit....ich hoffe es erfüllt alles meine erwartungen ^^....bin dann mal gleich weg...viel glück allen anderen noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iffadrim (15. September 2008)

ohne Mail einloggen tut ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## helado (15. September 2008)

bin auch noch auf arbeit...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cerna karkulka (15. September 2008)

hat bei euch die WaR download software funktioniert? oder kommt man an die noch anders ran?


----------



## Chargarth (15. September 2008)

Hat funktioniert


----------



## Premutos666 (15. September 2008)

LOL!

Ich gehöre wohl zu den wenigen Leuten, die gar nicht damit gerechnet haben, dass sie am Headstart teilehmen können. Ich hatte mich erst am Freitag dazu entschieden, dass Spiel trotz einiger Zweifel doch zu bestellen. Also bei Amazon zugeschlagen und mich seelisch auf Freitag eingestellt. Eben gerade schau ich aufgrund einer Firmen-Mail in meinen Posteingang.... zack, eine Mail von Amazon samt Code.

Unverhofft kommt oft - leider auch unverbereitet. Denn jetzt muss ich mir erst mal den Client herunterladen (hatte ich noch nicht) und das dauert bei meiner DSL-Leitung zirka 2,5 Stunden. Dann noch patchen.... hrmpf. Registrierung samt Code-Eingabe hat übrigens alles problemlos und auf Anhieb geklappt.


----------



## Eli (15. September 2008)

Drakenx schrieb:


> also bei mir funzt alles Bestens - seit gestern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mal ne ganz dumme Frage.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wo soll man denn den Code für die Bonusitems eingeben?
Auf der verlinkten Coderegistreirungsseite in den News auf der HP ist nur ein Feld für den HS Code.


----------



## sichel2 (15. September 2008)

Jupp, der downloader nach dem Einloggen im Spiel funzt, leider erst 18%....


----------



## Timmäh (15. September 2008)

Patcher tuts ohne Mail... bis gleich IG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WAAAAGH!!


----------



## Alyah (15. September 2008)

du glücklicher ;(


----------



## mercurio. (15. September 2008)

mail da patch gleich fertig ! 

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar ! ich komme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McSandens (15. September 2008)

warte immernoch auf die mail vom EA Store für den Key, gehts jemandem genauso???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rickrolled (15. September 2008)

9:00 Uhr code eingeben, 9:57 mail bekommen, also keine panik...
die kommt schon noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paymakalir (15. September 2008)

Den gibst du im selben Feld an. Von Headstart Code steht da nix.
Es ist ne Coderegistrierungsseite, keine Headstartregseite.


----------



## Chargarth (15. September 2008)

Bin weg hier!!

*WAAAAGHHHHHH! *  xD


----------



## Evangelion03 (15. September 2008)

Endlich.....Key ist da und ich bin weg ^^


----------



## Eli (15. September 2008)

Paymakalir schrieb:


> Den gibst du im selben Feld an. Von Headstart Code steht da nix.
> Es ist ne Coderegistrierungsseite, keine Headstartregseite.


Hmja, das macht Sinn. Hast Recht. Bin noch etwas döselig^^


----------



## sLaShErMiKe (15. September 2008)

also ich krieg die ganze zeit immer so nach 5-10mins die mail "Registrierungsproblem" kann den code immer problemlos eingeben, login/pw sind auch zu 1000% richtig

langsam wirds nervig...

hat noch jemand das prob?


----------



## StarBlight (15. September 2008)

ging bei mir alles super flott, code eingegeben, keine 5 minuten später alles in butrter... naja, mal davon abgesehen dass der downlaod vom clienten während meiner schlafpause nicht weitergeladen hat >_<
naja, hab jetzt nen torrentlink für den clienten ^^


----------



## cerna karkulka (15. September 2008)

mist..die downloader datei funktioniert einfach nicht


----------



## Drumokar (15. September 2008)

Och nööööö alles ging patch durch "spielen" gecklich *freudig wart* BLING ERROR irgendsone komponente net gefunden war kann nich ausgeführt werden Neuinstallation könnte das problem beheben *heul* *neuinstallier*


----------



## Timmäh (15. September 2008)

Alyah schrieb:


> du glücklicher ;(



Du wirst es auch noch schaffen. Ich drück dir die Daumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paymakalir (15. September 2008)

Bei mir geht der Patcher nun auch endlich. Die Bestätigungsmail ist mal wieder im Spamordner gelandet, obwohl die Mails vorher, dass der Code ungültig ist, dort nicht glandet sind. Strange!


----------



## Protek (15. September 2008)

omg auf was habt den ihr gewartet, ich spiel das seit gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wart aber noch auf meine CE und den kleinen Ork ^^


----------



## Nizaris (15. September 2008)

habe auch meine erste registraturversuch um 9.20 uhr gestartet und bis um 9.50 kam weder die mail fuer die registrierung noch die ingameitems.
dann habe ich nur die spielregistratur noch mal eingegeben und es kam 5 min später die mail für dieselbige!
für die ingameitems ist immer noch keine da,deshalb denke ich wohl das die erneute eingabe was gebracht hat!
also alle die schon über 30 min auf ne mail warten,nochmal den key eingeben
hoffe ihr kommt so auch an die mail!


----------



## Katalmacht (15. September 2008)

sLaShErMiKe schrieb:


> also ich krieg die ganze zeit immer so nach 5-10mins die mail "Registrierungsproblem" kann den code immer problemlos eingeben, login/pw sind auch zu 1000% richtig
> 
> langsam wirds nervig...
> 
> hat noch jemand das prob?



Selbes Problem hier


----------



## sichel2 (15. September 2008)

Drumokar schrieb:


> Och nööööö alles ging patch durch "spielen" gecklich *freudig wart* BLING ERROR irgendsone komponente net gefunden war kann nich ausgeführt werden Neuinstallation könnte das problem beheben *heul* *neuinstallier*



Hör auf hier mit solchen Horrorzenarien Angst zu verbreiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corina (15. September 2008)

WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAARGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH noch 6% xD


----------



## Baskar (15. September 2008)

Drumokar schrieb:


> Och nööööö alles ging patch durch "spielen" gecklich *freudig wart* BLING ERROR irgendsone komponente net gefunden war kann nich ausgeführt werden Neuinstallation könnte das problem beheben *heul* *neuinstallier*



Directx neu installieren, dann läuft alles wieder^^


----------



## Drakenx (15. September 2008)

Eli schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz dumme Frage.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




dort wo Du den HS-Code eingibst, einfach auch den Code für die Bonusitems eingeben.


----------



## Dadeldi (15. September 2008)

McSandens schrieb:


> warte immernoch auf die mail vom EA Store für den Key, gehts jemandem genauso???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja mir, und langsam werd ich sauer :-)


----------



## Flywa (15. September 2008)

Kurze Frage ich will mir heut das Preorder teil bei Saturn holen hab aber noch keinen Client geladen welchen brauch ich da den Beta Client?


----------



## Iffadrim (15. September 2008)

LOL jetzt kam die Mail wegen dem Registrierungsproblem


----------



## Katalmacht (15. September 2008)

Verdammt nochmal wieso zum geier geht mein code nicht !!!!!!!???? Da platzt mir nun auch der Kragen


----------



## Nizaris (15. September 2008)

@flywa

ja den betaclient,hatte meinen samstag von fileplay.net gezogen da der WAR-downloader nicht der schnellste war


----------



## derfabi (15. September 2008)

Yes grade key eingegeben 2 minuten später mail bekommen und jetzt downloaded er =)


----------



## Flywa (15. September 2008)

Nizaris schrieb:


> @flywa
> 
> ja den betaclient,hatte meinen samstag von fileplay.net gezogen da der WAR-downloader nicht der schnellste war


danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lowallyn (15. September 2008)

Ja Toll Amazon Key ist FALSCH! wtf? habs 2x per copy und paste eingegben und 2x sagt er mir das der code bereits aktiviert wurde. Patcher geht auch ned... also mittlerweile bin ich echt sauer!


----------



## sLaShErMiKe (15. September 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> Verdammt nochmal wieso zum geier geht mein code nicht !!!!!!!???? Da platzt mir nun auch der Kragen



ich checks auch nicht er nimmt ihn ja und dann die tolle mail aaaah, drehste doch durch bei sowas..


----------



## AbnormalHirni (15. September 2008)

PS: Wer den WAR-Client noch braucht, der kann den auch hier mit sehr gutem Downloadspeed noch herunterladen:
http://www.fileplay.net/files/mmo/war/beta

Wenn man möchte, dann kann man sich auch kurzzeitig dort registrieren um an andere Mirrors ranzukommen, die schneller laufen!!!


----------



## McSandens (15. September 2008)

Dadeldi schrieb:


> ja mir, und langsam werd ich sauer :-)




dann schreib mal, wenn er da ist, dann kann ich ja anfangen zu hoffen! :-D

Ansonsten kannst dich ja mit einbringen: EA Store und Headstartcodes!


----------



## mercurio. (15. September 2008)

Lowallyn schrieb:


> Ja Toll Amazon Key ist FALSCH! wtf? habs 2x per copy und paste eingegben und 2x sagt er mir das der code bereits aktiviert wurde. Patcher geht auch ned... also mittlerweile bin ich echt sauer!



hmm bei mir ging das mit copy paste gar nciht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katalmacht (15. September 2008)

ich hab den KEY mittlerweile 10mal eingegeben c/p und manuell immer kommt die blöde Registrierungsprobleme Mail zurück ;/


----------



## ImoenViA (15. September 2008)

So nun warte ich ne Stunde auf ne Mail. Hab weder für die Falsch eingabe noch für die Korrekte Eingabe die ich 15 Min später gemacht habe eine Mail bekommen... Login geht auch nicht... hat noch wer das Problem?


----------



## Dadeldi (15. September 2008)

Also ich hab denen auf jede mail adi die ich gefunden habe ein Mail geschickt...ich denke ich verschicke mehr mails als die ...hehehe. Nein aber im ernst ich bin ja normalerweise nicht so ungeduldig, aber wir sind gut genug um denen unser Geld in den Allerwertesten zu schieben (2 Wochen im voraus) aber nicht gut genug um dann so ne lächerliche Mail/Zugang zum Spiel zu bekommen. Wir müsse unsere Versprechen auf der Arbeit ja auch einhalten und ansonsten hat der Kunde anrecht auf Entschädigung oder ein gleichwertiges Produkt. Naja ich will ja keine Entschädigung sondern einfach den mir versprochenen Zugang zum Game.

So jetzt hab ich das erste mal in meinen 35 Jahren auch mal geflammt (oder wie Ihr das nennen mögt)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Factions (15. September 2008)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!!! Alles fertig, es geht los....man sieht/kloppt sich ingame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Lektor (15. September 2008)

Hab meinen Key aus der SE PreOrder Box eingegeben. Hat keine 2 mins gedauert und er war aktiviert. Bin nur leider noch bis 18 Uhr auf der arbeit....


----------



## Iffadrim (15. September 2008)

so ich sach mal....

man trifft sich

*FREU*

2 Min Später


----------



## McSandens (15. September 2008)

jaja, so ist der EA store halt!

da hab ich denk ganzen tag zeit und nix ist, werde jetzt gleich beim einkaufen mal bei saturn vorbeischauen, mal sehen, ob die noch PO boxen da haben! :-D


----------



## Premutos666 (15. September 2008)

Nizaris schrieb:


> @flywa
> 
> ja den betaclient,hatte meinen samstag von fileplay.net gezogen da der WAR-downloader nicht der schnellste war



Och, es geht eigentlich. Bei mir lieder der Download derzeit mit durchschnittlich 980 kb/s. Klar, das ginge bei DSL 16.000 durchaus schneller, doch wirklich langsam ist es nicht. 12 GByte schaufelt man selbst heutzutage nun mal nicht so einfach rüber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(21 % schon *g*)


----------



## karlos123 (15. September 2008)

Also mein Code war auch Falsch.

Einfach mal EIN O "Sprich oOooO"
Gegen eine 0 tauschen " Sprich Null"

So long


----------



## sichel2 (15. September 2008)

Dann nutzt ihr hoffentlich die Wartezeit um eure Grafikkarten-, Soundkarten-, DirectX-, usw Treiber auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen!


----------



## Lamboo (15. September 2008)

Ich will nach Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaause....... aber ich muss bis 16.30 uhr arbeiten !!!


----------



## Edento (15. September 2008)

Glückspilz! Ich muss bis 17 Uhr arbeiten! ^^


----------



## Dr.Lektor (15. September 2008)

Edento schrieb:


> Glückspilz! Ich muss bis 17 Uhr arbeiten! ^^






18 Uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paidea (15. September 2008)

Eine dumme Frage von einem dummen Studenten Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wo kann ich nun Die Bonusspielgegenstände registrieren lassen...auf der Seite finde ich nur die Headstart Eingabe (ich patch grad den Klienten,ging nahtlos)

Und einen Unterpunkt wie "mein Konto" habe ich auch nicht gefunden, um der kurzen Anleitung im Booklet der Vorbesteller Edition Folge leisten zu können...



Na dann sehen wir uns in ein paar Minuten Online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derfabi (15. September 2008)

Dr.Lektor schrieb:


> 18 Uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Krank aus der Schule abgemeldet...
Eigentlich sollte ich jetzt das Bett hüten aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lamboo (15. September 2008)

Also ich nehm mir echt Urlaub morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zergerus (15. September 2008)

bei mir geht der headstart-key, aber beim item-key lässt die email auf sich warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vatertod (15. September 2008)

ich muss auch bis 17.30 arbeiten. Einen lichtblick hat das ganze: rang 10 ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <--CE user. So als tipp: bei mir hat der headstartcode auch dauerprobleme gemacht (amazon CE-PO), das lag daran, dass ich die ganze zeit die falsche email addy eingetippt habe. Checkt nochma eure email (zb bei @gmail oder @googlemail usw), da is der aktiviserungsserver sehr zimperlich. 

Die itemcodes hab ich auch 10 mal eingegeben, 9 mal angeblich falsch (so auch bei gildenmates), dann ne std gewartet und auf einma gingen von allen die codes. Also, wenn ihr SICHER seit, dass email/username/password/key auf jeden fall nicht falsch sein kann --> email an GOA, evtl liest das ein techniker und fixt das.

LG und good luck

man sieht sich aufm schlachtfeld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Lektor (15. September 2008)

wems hilft.....

http://www.horst-schueller.de/images/AU.gif




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (15. September 2008)

Edento schrieb:


> Glückspilz! Ich muss bis 17 Uhr arbeiten! ^^



19:30 und dann noch homeoffice bis 22:00 uhr ... jaja updates ausliefern ist toll


----------



## ImoenViA (15. September 2008)

was mich sehr wundert: Als ich mich damals bei Warhammer registriert habe sollte man einen Login und Nickname angeben. In der Beta konnte ich mich aber nur mit dem Nickname einloggen nicht aber mit dem Login.

Ich habe nun mal den CD Code unter angabe des Login versucht zu Aktivieren und bekam 1 min später ne Mail
das es fehl geschlagen ist wegen Falscher Login Daten.

Auf die bestätigungsmail wart ich aber schon 90 Min...


----------



## sLaShErMiKe (15. September 2008)

Vatertod schrieb:


> ich muss auch bis 17.30 arbeiten. Einen lichtblick hat das ganze: rang 10 !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich will ein kind von dir =) nee 100 mal danke hab nu einfach mal alle arten die meine addy ansprechen durchprobiert und anscheinend hab ich damals warum auch immer nicht die standard genommen

funzt nu. top=)


----------



## Zentor80 (15. September 2008)

Dr.Lektor schrieb:


> 18 Uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




18:30 Uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dadeldi (15. September 2008)

Na toll ich hab immer noch kein Mail bekommen und Patcher starten kann ich auch nicht . Bald sind 2 Stunden um....das ist doch scheisse.


----------



## ImoenViA (15. September 2008)

Dadeldi schrieb:


> Na toll ich hab immer noch kein Mail bekommen und Patcher starten kann ich auch nicht . Bald sind 2 Stunden um....das ist doch scheisse.




Kann mich nur anschließen. Nix kam, nix geht....


----------



## Lowallyn (15. September 2008)

So wirklich schön langsam reicht es! Die 5te! Registrierungsproblem mail bekommen das kann doch ned wahr sein, ALLES hab ich richtig eingegeben, ich verstehs ned. Kann mir ma bitte jemand sagen wie ich zu den Idioten von Goa  kontakt aufnehmen kann? Die tolle War europe seite hat natürlich auch kein Forum oder sowas. Echt ne schweinerei sowas -.-


----------



## Wuff2000 (15. September 2008)

10:53 Key eingegeben 10:55 Mail erhalten das aktiviert. So jetzt noch bis 13 uhr arbeiten dann kleinen frechen Grünhäuten die Ohren abschneiden.

Habe auch bemerkt wenn man falsche E-Mail angibt kommt keine E-Mail dahin noch nich mal eine Falschmeldung. Die Falschmeldung geht dann an die E-Mail Addy mit der ihr registriert seid.


----------



## Milkoh (15. September 2008)

Lowallyn schrieb:


> So wirklich schön langsam reicht es! Die 5te! Registrierungsproblem mail bekommen das kann doch ned wahr sein, ALLES hab ich richtig eingegeben, ich verstehs ned. Kann mir ma bitte jemand sagen wie ich zu den Idioten von Goa  kontakt aufnehmen kann? Die tolle War europe seite hat natürlich auch kein Forum oder sowas. Echt ne schweinerei sowas -.-




was wurde denn als Problem angegeben? also bei mir ging alles richtig toll und fix. Leider muss ich noch arbeiten. 

Ich tippe mal die Hauptfehler liegen bei Vertippern in der Emailadresse (oder der EMailProvider sortiert es als SPAM ein - so was machen GMX und Co. gerne mal) oder im Vertippen beim KEY. 

Ich tippe mal die meisten die hier meckern haben das ein oder das andere selbstverschuldete Problem und Kontakt zu Goa? 

http://www.war-europe.com/#/helpform/?lang=de schon mal versucht? 

Milkoh


----------



## ImoenViA (15. September 2008)

Lowallyn schrieb:


> So wirklich schön langsam reicht es! Die 5te! Registrierungsproblem mail bekommen das kann doch ned wahr sein, ALLES hab ich richtig eingegeben, ich verstehs ned. Kann mir ma bitte jemand sagen wie ich zu den Idioten von Goa  kontakt aufnehmen kann? Die tolle War europe seite hat natürlich auch kein Forum oder sowas. Echt ne schweinerei sowas -.-




Hast du dich vielleicht heute neu Registriert? Bei mir war der Fehler das Login und Nickname vertauscht waren.

Mit dem Nickname konnte ich mich einloggen in der Beta auch den Code abschicken (nur noch keine Bestätigung)


----------



## Lowallyn (15. September 2008)

Als antwort kommt immer das der Key bereits aktiviert sei. Was aber nicht sein kann den ich kann den Patcher nicht Starten.

Btw: Konto letzte woche  erstellt.


----------



## helado (15. September 2008)

so still hier... wohl alle im game... schauen nur noch die rein, die auf arbeit sitzen... :-D


----------



## artist (15. September 2008)

/sign ! : D


----------



## zergerus (15. September 2008)

17.00 arbeit aus, 18.50 zuhause -.- key aktiviert, aber item-key noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . wenigstens kann man spielen


----------



## ImoenViA (15. September 2008)

Ich habe ja zum Glück 2 Codes bekommen. Was mich sehr wundert, bei meinem Beta Account konnte ich
den Pre order Code noch immer nicht bestätigen lassen per Mail (Mail noch immer nicht angekommen)

Ich habe nun einen 2. Account Registriert und dies ging sofort, Mail war da. Gleich den 2. Pre Order Code eingegeben
und schwups 2 min später war auch die Bestätigung da und ich kann einloggen... Sehr komisch alles


----------



## Timmäh (15. September 2008)

Avernland sowie Middenland ist die Fraktion Zerstörung komplett dicht...
Avernland mit ner Warteschleife von 100+, Middenland steht bei 50...
Serverkapazitäten anheben, gogogo!


----------



## HappyChaos (15. September 2008)

hm,ich hab die bestätigungsmail nicht bekommen aber kann normal spielen o.O

edit sagt: ich hab die bonusgegenstände aber leider nicht bekommen-_-


----------



## Premutos666 (15. September 2008)

Timmäh schrieb:


> Avernland sowie Middenland ist die Fraktion Zerstörung komplett dicht...
> Avernland mit ner Warteschleife von 100+, Middenland steht bei 50...
> Serverkapazitäten anheben, gogogo!



Ein Grund mehr, sich den Streitkräften der Ordnung anzuschließen. ^^


----------



## Lowallyn (15. September 2008)

So aufgrund der 6ten fehlermeldungsmail sind jetzt mal mails an Amazon und GOA raus. Es kann ned sein, immerhin bezahle ich ich dafür da können sie ned einfach nen falschen key oder sonstwas schicken .


----------



## Akuztik (15. September 2008)

das regt mich sowas von auf.

Da bezahle ich extra Geld und dann bekomme ich keine Mail.

Kann es an Yahoo liegen?

im Spam ordner ist nichts, warte schon seit 9 uhr.


----------



## Dentus (15. September 2008)

Akuztik schrieb:


> das regt mich sowas von auf.
> 
> Da bezahle ich extra Geld und dann bekomme ich keine Mail.
> 
> ...


Gibs nochmal ein!


----------



## zergerus (15. September 2008)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> hm,ich hab die bestätigungsmail nicht bekommen aber kann normal spielen o.O
> 
> edit sagt: ich hab die bonusgegenstände aber leider nicht bekommen-_-




ich warte auchnoch auf die bestätigungsmail von den items :-| oder kommt da keine, bzw. sind die dann einfach ingame? hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freaksey (15. September 2008)

und bei mir fehlt der bestätigungsbutton bei der key eingabe.. gibts da n trick oder so was?


----------



## HappyChaos (15. September 2008)

naja also per post hab ich sie auch net bekommen...ich werd einfach den code noch ma eingeben,und abwarten...zumindest kann ich auch ohne mail bereits meinen kleinen gobbo schami zoggn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HappyChaos (15. September 2008)

freaksey schrieb:


> und bei mir fehlt der bestätigungsbutton bei der key eingabe.. gibts da n trick oder so was?


dann hast du irgendetwas nicht vollständig ausgefüllt,schau ob auch jedes kästchen des keys ausgefüllt sind,du alles richtig eingegeben hast und vorallem ob das häckchen bei den nutzungsbestimmungen da is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith: sry für doppelpost^^


----------



## ForceField (15. September 2008)

freaksey schrieb:


> und bei mir fehlt der bestätigungsbutton bei der key eingabe.. gibts da n trick oder so was?


 
wenn du die richtige länge eingibst kommt automatisch ein button


----------



## tabascobob (15. September 2008)

Gentlemen, 
jetzt bitte nochmal Klartext: Wenn ich heute zu MediaMarkt fahre, kann ich WAR dann da kaufen und es auch schon zocken?


----------



## Tornianalf (15. September 2008)

Ja, Vorbesteller-Box kaufen, Beta-Client downloaden, Key eingeben, Patchen, Spielen.


----------



## Gelebor (15. September 2008)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> hm,ich hab die bestätigungsmail nicht bekommen aber kann normal spielen o.O
> 
> edit sagt: ich hab die bonusgegenstände aber leider nicht bekommen-_-




Goa hat auch zuvor angekündigt die Codes zuerst zu bearbeiten und erst später die bonus items
um einen schnellen einstieg ins spiel zu ermöglichen
steht auch auf der homepage


----------



## asmogan (15. September 2008)

weiss jemand ob man sich die Preorder-Edition auch in einem MM hohlen kann ? oder ist sowas dort eher nicht erhältlich ?


----------



## StarBlight (15. September 2008)

@ asmogan
müsste eigentlich, hab mir meine aber bei eb games/gamestop gekauft


----------



## McSandens (15. September 2008)

also bei Saturn haben sie noch welche, jedenfalls in Wuppertal!

Ich habe aber eigentlich bei EA gekauft, aber noch keinerlei Headstartkey bekommen, wenn ich es bis um 17 uhr noch nicht habe, dann kauf ich mir ne box bei saturn und storniere bei EA!

Gibts ja wohl nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timmäh (15. September 2008)

Premutos666 schrieb:


> Ein Grund mehr, sich den Streitkräften der Ordnung anzuschließen. ^^




Nee tut mir leid, das Gute hat mir noch nie so zugesprochen. 
Da zerreiss ich lieber ein paar Hochelfen als mit ihnen rumzuschmusen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tabascobob (15. September 2008)

Hat mal einer nen Bild von der Preorder damit ich nachher nicht das Falsche einpacke?


----------



## lenam (15. September 2008)

ich habe da mal ne frage...
Wenn ich mir heute noch ne Preorder bei Media Markt oder so kaufe, ist dort ein CD-Key enthalten mit dem ich heute schon spielen kann? Oder was genau hat es mit den Codes aufsich?

danke


----------



## Firewoman (15. September 2008)

ich finde es sowas von lächerlich.
Man kauft sich das Spiel im EA Store zum Download.
Man bekommt ne Bestätigungsmail mit Code.
Man gibt den Code ein und was passiert ?  Code ist Ungültig.
Na toll. EA darf man nicht anschreiben. Die sagen man soll an abo_vorbsteller@goa.com schreiben. (Ja die Mailaddy stimmt. Das ist ein fehler den EA denen schon gemeldet hat. Man soll aber zur sicherheit auch an abo_vorbesteller@goa.com schreiben.)
Naja und man bekommt keine Rückmeldung.
Ich bin schon am überlegen ob ich das Spiel überhaupt nochkaufen soll.
Denn so erlauben die es sich immer wieder.
Haben auch andere diese Probleme ?

Gruss Fire


----------



## McSandens (15. September 2008)

lenam schrieb:


> ich habe da mal ne frage...
> Wenn ich mir heute noch ne Preorder bei Media Markt oder so kaufe, ist dort ein CD-Key enthalten mit dem ich heute schon spielen kann? Oder was genau hat es mit den Codes aufsich?
> 
> danke




müsste eigentlich, jo! so wir dwohl auch mein plan aussehen, wenn der EA Store sich net mal rührt!

@Firewoman

ja, DAS denke ich auch!




und zum Stornieren musste auch noch bei denen anrufen und Kohle bezahlen! ja ne ist klar!


----------



## Firewoman (15. September 2008)

Grade dachte ich noch ups der fehler lag bei mir.
Weil man kann im Store noch ein Spiel Aktivieren.
Dort hatte ich den Code eingegeben.
Dann sagte er mir auch Warhammer Online Reckoning Standart Edition Englisch
Naja dachte ich mir schließt du das mal ab.
Aber auch hier nichts passiert. Ich finde sowas echt nur zum Kotzen.


----------



## DrunkPunk (15. September 2008)

hat noch wer probleme mit dem code von sqoops? warte schon 2 stunden. und für sowas stellt man sich nen wecker...


----------



## HappyChaos (15. September 2008)

boah ich hab diese blöden bonusgegenstände immer noch nicht bekommen,hat die irgendwer eigentlich schon?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koses (15. September 2008)

DrunkPunk, ich hab auch sqoops Code Probleme. Die mail kam 1. 3 Stunden später an und 2. ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Als ich auf den Grund geklickt hab, stand da, ich müsse eine Lizenz auswählen O_o

Und HappyChaos, da hat doch jemand 'ne Seite vorher geschrieben, dass GOA erst die "Spiele-Keys" abarbeitet, und DANN die Item-Keys.


----------



## Pistenwolf (15. September 2008)

Mir fehlt auch noch die Bestätigungsmail für den Headstartcode


----------



## HappyChaos (15. September 2008)

Koses schrieb:


> DrunkPunk, ich hab auch sqoops Code Probleme. Die mail kam 1. 3 Stunden später an und 2. ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Als ich auf den Grund geklickt hab, stand da, ich müsse eine Lizenz auswählen O_o
> 
> Und HappyChaos, da hat doch jemand 'ne Seite vorher geschrieben, dass GOA erst die "Spiele-Keys" abarbeitet, und DANN die Item-Keys.


jep das hab ich danach leider auch erst gemerkt^^


----------



## Dr.Lektor (15. September 2008)

Also ich kann jedem der Probleme hat nur die SE Pre Order Box ans herz legen. Hab sie selbst und auch schon aktiviert und 3 Freunde bei denen hats auch schon geklappt. Ihr könnt ja dann immer noch im EA Store stonieren. Ich würde jetzt nicht gleich wegen falschen Codes von EA das ganz spiel sein lassen.


----------



## Soilent (15. September 2008)

Firewoman schrieb:


> ich finde es sowas von lächerlich.
> Man kauft sich das Spiel im EA Store zum Download.
> Man bekommt ne Bestätigungsmail mit Code.
> Man gibt den Code ein und was passiert ?  Code ist Ungültig.
> ...




same here....

--------
Hallo,

Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. Klicken Sie hier um den Grund zu erfahren

Der Login den Sie benutzt haben lautet: xxxxxx
Der Code den Sie benutzt haben lautet: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihren Login, das Passwort und den Code sorgfältig vor einem erneuten Versuch.

Das Team von WAR
--------------

Ich habs nun 2 mal versucht mit dem Code aus der Mail von EA, der für den Livespiel-Vorsprung. Mache ich was falsch ? Mail an GOA ist bereits raus, aber vielleicht hat jemand von Euch ne Idee ?

cu Soilent


----------



## Iffadrim (15. September 2008)

ich hatte das Problem auch heute.

Hab dann auf meine Registrierung geschaut, auf War-eu eingeloggt, dort nochmal den key eingegeben, dann 2 min später funzte er

1. problem war auch immer falsches pw eingegeben, jetzt alles schön schwarz auf weiss


----------



## killerguzfromhell (16. September 2008)

also ich hab vor ca 2,5h erfahren das dass spiel raus is, bin sofort zum media markt gedüst, habs mir gekauft,  bin sofort heim  und habs installiert dabei trailer angeschaut, weiter und account erstellt  hab mich schon fast zu tode gefreut bis ich zur cd key / code eingabe gekommen bin...

--> CD KEY UNGÜLTIG <--   mein key  beginnt mit WARS war mir egal, hab dann das präfix ausprobiert. und es hat wenigstens den code angenommen/ gesendet. dann  kam 1 min später per  email ->code ungültig 

und jetzt ?
ich wart schon länger als 30 min das es den code annimmt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sonen sch.... hatt ich bisher mit keinem online spiel


----------



## Skullzigg (16. September 2008)

was ist denn um 9 ?


----------



## Eaproditor (16. September 2008)

... du hast dir das Spiel gekauft? Dann schau auch mal nach ob es die Preorder Version ist ... Sonst geht dein Code erst auch am Donnerstag


----------



## Centralinho (16. September 2008)

killerguzfromhell schrieb:


> also ich hab vor ca 2,5h erfahren das dass spiel raus is, bin sofort zum media markt gedüst, habs mir gekauft,  bin sofort heim  und habs installiert dabei trailer angeschaut, weiter und account erstellt  hab mich schon fast zu tode gefreut bis ich zur cd key / code eingabe gekommen bin...
> 
> --> CD KEY UNGÜLTIG <--   mein key  beginnt mit WARS war mir egal, hab dann das präfix ausprobiert. und es hat wenigstens den code angenommen/ gesendet. dann  kam 1 min später per  email ->code ungültig
> 
> ...



Der offizielle Release ist am 18.09.2008. Da Du zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt keine Pre- Order mehr bekommst, werden Deine Codes erst zum Release- Termin gültig. Du hast heute also die normale Version gekauft.


----------

